# Biden to announce ban on Russian oil



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
					

He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."




					abcnews.go.com
				




Yup, we all knew it was coming.  Someone needs to stop the 21st century Hitler, named Putin.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## TNHarley (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


he had to. He was the only want wanting to use their oil


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 8, 2022)

Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


----------



## Jets (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices



You beat me to it!


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Jets said:


> You beat me to it!


Sorry about that!  It just popped up on my phone!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Any moment from now, you'll hear complaints from the same folks who were calling for this ban that it will raise the price at the fuel pumps....


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices



Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


"Someone" didn't need to enable him in the first place.  So now what do we do?  We aren't producing any oil, so we just sit around on our front porches drinking swill now like you Dims??


----------



## martybegan (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...



Will he also announce relaxing of US production regulations, increase is US exploration and exploitation leases, as well as government investment in our Gas and Oil infrastructure?

Doing that would do wonders to decrease the market volatility his announcement will cause.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any moment from now, you'll hear complaints from the same folks who were calling for this ban that it will raise the price at the fuel pumps....


Just a matter of time....


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any moment from now, you'll hear complaints from the same folks who were calling for this ban that it will raise the price at the fuel pumps....



I'm glad to see he finally came around. It's just a sad commentary about his performance that he had to be convinced it was the right thing to do.

I have to wonder if Biden is prepared to reopen the Keystone XL pipeline...


----------



## Jets (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Sorry about that!  It just popped up on my phone!



Ok.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Just a matter of time....


Now gas prices will double again.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


Unless your name is Donald Trump in which case its a witch hunt by Democrats.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

What Biden is doing is supported by over 70% of the population.  Putin is an evil man and must be stopped.  Higher gas prices do not equate with the slaughter that he is causing in Ukraine.  Stop him now or pay the price later.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Just a matter of time....


Shouldn't have enabled Putin to begin with by funding his attack on the Ukraine.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> What Biden is doing is supported by over 70% of the population.  Putin is an evil man and must be stopped.  Higher gas prices do not equate with the slaughter that he is causing in Ukraine.  Stop him now or pay the price later.


Poopeypants started the whole thing to begin with Dimmer.  Wouldn't have to stop if he never started.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Unless your name is Donald Trump in which case its a witch hunt by Democrats.



Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.

We're talking about the failure who is our President...


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.
> 
> We're talking about the failure who is our President...


Its a comparison of recent presidents, jackass. Totally relevant. If you don't like my post, don't bother responding.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.
> 
> We're talking about the failure who is our President...


You can expect higher gas prices until the "Genius" stops his illegitimate war in Ukraine.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 8, 2022)

Left: "I Am Legend" 2007. USA movie, post-apocalypse
on the right: California, our days, pre-apocalypse(?)


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You can expect higher gas prices until the "Genius" stops his illegitimate war in Ukraine.


No, we can expect higher prices as long as your idiot is in the White House.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


The MAGA cult name needs to be replaced with the Z.  There are many Putin supporters on this board....that is sad.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


It's a dirty job, but somebody's gotta do it.  Skidmark Joe wanted the glory.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> The MAGA cult name needs to be replaced with the Z.  There are many Putin supporters on this board....that is sad.


Namely Jimmy....


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 8, 2022)

So veggie Joe's is now going to buy our oil from the Saudi's who most Americans despise. The Iranians we accuse of being the worst spreader of terrorism in the world. And the brutal commie dictatorship of Venezuela we've been trying to overthrow for years.
Makes perfect sense.  ...


----------



## 1srelluc (Mar 8, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Will he also announce relaxing of US production regulations, increase is US exploration and exploitation leases, as well as government investment in our Gas and Oil infrastructure?
> 
> Doing that would do wonders to decrease the market volatility his announcement will cause.


No, and that is why there will be $5.00+ national gas prices by the end of the week and the sky is the limit from there. 

It's exactly what the dems want. The dems and neocons won, we will be lucky to get away with a great reset.....Hopefully it's not reset into the fuckin' stone age.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> The MAGA cult name needs to be replaced with the Z.  There are many Putin supporters on this board....that is sad.


Poopeypants initiated the attack on Ukraine with all his billions to Putin for oil....how much bigger of a supporter can you be?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.
> 
> We're talking about the failure who is our President...


Reeducation camps.  It's time.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Time to start drilling.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Time to start drilling.


Poopy never will.....he would rather not change his Depends than do that.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Poopy never will.....he would rather not change his Depends than do that.


His handlers don't give two fucks about the people.  They won't let him open up Federal leases.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Reeducation camps.  It's time.


Do something.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Do something.


We'll sign you up first thing.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

Potatohead will ban the Russian oil (as he should) but he won't replace it with with American oil.  The Environmental Wackos would hate that.

Instead he will temporarily buy some Saudi, Iranian and Venezuela oil to get by the mid term election then we will be fucked again.  

The only answer to this is to return to Trump's American oil independence but the Environmental Wackos in the filthy Democrat Party will fight it tooth and nail.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 8, 2022)

The OP should actually look like this: _Biden to announce ban on Russian oil (for Europe)_


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> We'll sign you up first thing.


All you're going to do is bitch about it and do absolutely nothing.
I went through reeducation when I was a child.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Its a comparison of recent presidents, jackass. Totally relevant. If you don't like my post, don't bother responding.



This would be more enjoyable if you were smarter. That ship's kinda' sailed already, though.

Now, would you care to discuss the matter of how the sitting President is going to handle all of this, or do you wish to employ the typical liberal tactic of avoiding difficult conversations about democrats?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> Potatohead will ban the Russian oil (as he should) but he won't replace it with with American oil.  The Environmental Wackos would hate that.
> 
> Instead he will temporarily buy some Saudi, Iranian and Venezuela oil to get by the mid term election then we will be fucked again.
> 
> The only answer to this is to return to Trump's American oil independence but the Environmental Wackos in the filthy Democrat Party will fight it tooth and nail.


Congress gets flipped in November, we can slow down the Gestapo somewhat then.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> All you're going to do is bitch about it and do absolutely nothing.
> I went through reeducation when I was a child.


It'll be fun.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


oh good god. the dems blame everything on trump and now you're upset biden gets the very same treatment given to trump?

as for the issue itself - not sure how this helps. the EU will now issue bonds and take on debt they were not able to before. almost as if they are USING this crisis to their own advantage as well.

while people are so upset at the cost at the pump, they miss what is going on.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's a dirty job, but somebody's gotta do it.  Skidmark Joe wanted the glory.



Exactly.

And, now that he's walkin' point, idiot libs are beginning to understand just how monumentally inept the man really is...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Sorry about that!  It just popped up on my phone!


The lefts new way of performing thought.


----------



## 1srelluc (Mar 8, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Congress gets flipped in November, we can slow down the Gestapo somewhat then.


Thing is we are fighting rich geriatric gop neocons on this one too.....We are so fucked.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


About time


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


The same ones that were blasting him for buying oil from russia. Watch 
And yes, that is how it works. Thats exactly how hypocrisy works.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...



Sure. Let's ban oil from Russia *and* parts of the US, and turn around and buy it from Iran, Venezuela, and Saudi Arabia.

Democrats are fucking morons.


----------



## JohnDB (Mar 8, 2022)

Actually the UAE can turn on the spigot and produce a lot more than they currently are.  

Ain't nothing but a thing.  
Saudis can do the same...both are usually buddies.  
We need others except for Venezuela to pump some more.  
The ethanol is going to be problematic...sugar production was reduced in Brazil last year because of drought and frosts.  But it looks good so far for this year.  (Not great but good enough) 

We can get past this but it's going to require a substantial Republican population in the House and Senate to override the President and filibusters.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> About time


About time to piss off the crazy dictator ?
Who, oh btw, has control of the planet's largest nuclear arsenal.

Hey Joe. Where you going with that gun in your hand?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> What Biden is doing is supported by over 70% of the population.  Putin is an evil man and must be stopped.  Higher gas prices do not equate with the slaughter that he is causing in Ukraine.  Stop him now or pay the price later.


January 6th is when America tried to stop Putin


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 8, 2022)

iceberg said:


> oh good god. the dems blame everything on trump and now you're upset biden gets the very same treatment given to trump?


yeah because i dont blast the dems for hypocrisy, do i?
Nope. 
Never.
Have.
I.
Ever.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> About time to piss off the crazy dictator ?
> Who, oh btw, has control of the planet's largest nuclear arsenal.
> 
> Hey Joe. Where you going with that gun in your hand?



Doesn’t fly 

Allowing Putin to do what he wants or get nuked can’t be tolerated 

Putin knows if he uses nukes, he will be annihilated


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

How is Hunter Biden's gas company doing I wonder. Burisma -- is that the name of it ?


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t fly
> 
> Allowing Putin to do what he wants or get nuked can’t be tolerated
> 
> Putin knows if he uses nukes, he will be annihilated


He allowed Bush to invade Iraq. He allowed Obama and NATO to destroy Syria and Libya.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's a dirty job, but somebody's gotta do it.  Skidmark Joe wanted the glory.


Let me know when he calls Putin, the murderer, a Genius....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 8, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Sure. Let's ban oil from Russia *and* parts of the US, and turn around and buy it from Iran, Venezuela, and Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Democrats are fucking morons.





JGalt said:


> Let's ban oil from Russia *and* parts of the US, and turn around and buy it from Iran, Venezuela, and Saudi Arabia.


So, instead of supporting the megalomaniac in Europe, we support terrorists?



JGalt said:


> Democrats are fucking morons.



yup


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> He allowed Bush to invade Iraq. He allowed Obama and NATO to destroy Syria and Libya.


trump gave Syria to Putin.....your history is skewed.  trump turned his back on the Kurds.  American allies are happy they have a Commander in Chief that they can depend on.  Not one that sides with the murderer Putin on the world stage...and threatens to exit NATO.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Let me know when he calls Putin, the murderer, a Genius....


He didn't have to.  Instead he gave him billions of dollars to help attack the Ukraine.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


*RAISE YOUR HAND IT YOU SUPPORT putin!*​


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> He allowed Bush to invade Iraq. He allowed Obama and NATO to destroy Syria and Libya.


He was free to invoke Russian Sanctions


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *RAISE YOUR HAND IT YOU SUPPORT putin!*​


Is that your hand up high in the air Jimmy??


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He was free to invoke Russian Sanctions


More like he was busy along with China sitting back laughing at us being the bad guys.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *RAISE YOUR HAND IT YOU SUPPORT putin!*​


----------



## White 6 (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


So Putin get the blame.  He's the one driving the tanks.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


/-----/ I'm selling cash-secured puts in USO


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 8, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Is that your hand up high in the air Jimmy??


That would probably be a better place for it than where it usually is when he surfs the web.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Its a comparison of recent presidents, jackass. Totally relevant. If you don't like my post, don't bother responding.


/----/ Okey Doke - let's compare...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

As bad as this move by Russia is the United States unfortunately has no moral high ground to perch and preach from.

" Beneath the noble bird ....between the proudest words ......behind the beauty cracks appear....."


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

White 6 said:


> So Putin get the blame.  He's the one driving the tanks.  Sounds good to me.


/----/ And Dementia Joe gave him the green light and promised no military response from us.  And don't pretend you didn't know.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

White 6 said:


> So Putin get the blame.  He's the one driving the tanks.  Sounds good to me.


Tine for Biden to stand up and make good decisions.  He needs to bring Putin to his knees.  Putin has overstepped and his choice of off-ramps out of the mess he has created is growing smaller every day.  It is takes 90 days to capture Ukraine, the Russian army will starve.

A US General on TV this morning said Putin has all of his invasion force in Ukraine right now.  There is no reinforcements in sight.  If the war goes on for 90 days, the soldiers and the Russian people are going to grow very tired of Putin's war.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 8, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Time to start drilling.


Yep.  With oil going north of $130/barrel the best money around is a hole in the ground.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Okey Doke - let's compare...
> View attachment 612481


I remember Jan 6 2020


----------



## Mac-7 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Tine for Biden to stand up and make goo decisions.  He needs to bring Putin to his knees.  Putin has overstepped and his choice of off-ramps out of the mess he has created is growing smaller every day.  It is takes 90 days to capture Ukraine, the Russian army will starve.
> 
> A US General on TV this morning said Putin has all of his invasion force in Ukraine right now.  There is no reinforcements in sight.  If the war goes on for 90 days, the soldiers and the Russian people are going to grow very tired of Putin's war.


Its starting to look like Stalin’s invasion of Finland all over again


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Tine for Biden to stand up and make goo decisions.  He needs to bring Putin to his knees.  Putin has overstepped and his choice of off-ramps out of the mess he has created is growing smaller every day.  It is takes 90 days to capture Ukraine, the Russian army will starve.
> 
> A US General on TV this morning said Putin has all of his invasion force in Ukraine right now.  There is no reinforcements in sight.  If the war goes on for 90 days, the soldiers and the Russian people are going to grow very tired of Putin's war.


Not sure they can sustain for over 90 days
They are struggling at the 10 day mark


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I remember Jan 6 2020


*We will never forget January 6th,* when the United States nearly went down during a sedition attempt by a former president.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *We will never forget January 6th,* when the United States nearly went down during an sedition attempt by a former president.


Yes those wavy flags caused tons and tons of destruction.  But not QUITE as much as Poopeypants in his short tenure killing our country.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

We know Joe and Xi made their deal already.








						U.S. Sanctions Can’t Keep China From Buying Russian Oil | OilPrice.com
					

An increasing number of oil traders are shunning Russian oil at the moment, but with a ton of practical experience in circumventing sanctions, China isn’t giving up on Russian crude




					oilprice.com


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Yes those wavy flags caused tons and tons of destruction.  But not QUITE as much as Poopeypants in his short tenure killing our country.



Look who is trying to rewrite history


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> What Biden is doing is supported by over 70% of the population.  Putin is an evil man and must be stopped.  Higher gas prices do not equate with the slaughter that he is causing in Ukraine.  Stop him now or pay the price later.


Basically.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.
> 
> We're talking about the failure who is our President...


What did he *fail *at?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2022)

Biden Set to Announce Russian Oil Ban Today
					

Crude oil futures extended gains on the news.



					www.rigzone.com
				




The Biden administration will impose a ban on U.S. imports of Russian energy on Tuesday without the participation of its European allies, according to people familiar with the matter. 

The ban will include Russian oil, liquefied natural gas and coal, according to two people, who spoke on condition of anonymity. The decision was made in consultation with European allies, who rely more heavily than the U.S. on Russian energy, another person said. 

*Russian oil made up about 3% of all the crude shipments that arrived in the U.S. last year*, U.S. Energy Information Administration data show. Overall, imports of Russian oil and petroleum products represented about 8% of the U.S. total. U.S. imports of Russian crude in 2022 have dropped to the slowest annual pace since 2017, according to the intelligence firm Kpler.


----------



## Rogue AI (Mar 8, 2022)

JohnDB said:


> Actually the UAE can turn on the spigot and produce a lot more than they currently are.
> 
> Ain't nothing but a thing.
> Saudis can do the same...both are usually buddies.
> ...


As to Brazil, they get almost all of their fertilizer from Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

Will the media cover this ?








						Is Taiwan Next?
					

Russia’s invasion of Ukraine makes the frightening possibility of China seizing control of the island more real.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## JGalt (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> trump gave Syria to Putin.....your history is skewed.  trump turned his back on the Kurds.  American allies are happy they have a Commander in Chief that they can depend on.  Not one that sides with the murderer Putin on the world stage...and threatens to exit NATO.



Whatever you think Trump's political relationship was with Putin, there's still one glaring fact that's staring you in the face:

There was no war in Ukraine, no 7.5% inflation rate, no shortages, no disruptions in the supply lines, gasoline was $2.10 per gallon, and the price of oil was not $128 per barrel.

Now tell me who fucked that up. It sure as hell wasn't Trump.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Okey Doke - let's compare...
> View attachment 612481


Another *fact-free *post brought to you by the *bootlicks *of the right. Today we're...

*Not *in a war
An *overseas *war has inflated gas prices
*Unemployment *is the *lowest *in years
The military is *stronger *than ever before
We're so energy *independent *that we're able to *refuse *oil from certain places
*Biden *and the *Democrats *made it all *better*.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> The same ones that were blasting him for buying oil from russia. Watch
> And yes, that is how it works. Thats exactly how hypocrisy works.



But it's not hypocritical at all.

Biden was all but supporting Putin outright by continuing to import oil from Russia. That's deserving of criticism.

Biden also saw fit to limit our own production, which resulted in prices rising. That's deserving of criticism. This bullshit with Russia only exacerbates the already rising prices.

The issues here could've been mitigated from the get-go, except that he decided that our energy needs should be subjected to the whims of foreign governments.

Biden made a bad play, and it's biting him in the ass. You can admit it or not, but Joe Biden lost his re-election bad in the last two weeks...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Another fact-free post brought to you by the bootlicks of the right. Today we're...
> 
> *Not *in a war
> An *overseas *war has inflated gas prices
> ...


/———/ Bullshyt, we’re directly affected by The Ukraine war. UE numbers are lower because dem gobs are reopening their state economies, the military wasn’t weak under Trump, we are no longer energy independent thanks to dementia Joe. So stuff it.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ Bullshyt, we’re directly affected by The Ukraine war. UE numbers are lower because dem gobs are reopening their state economies, the military wasn’t weak under Trump, we are no longer energy independent thanks to dementia Joe. So stuff it.


*Who *are we *dependent *on? *Show *your work *bootlick*.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Tine for Biden to stand up and make good decisions.


 The dotard has had over a year to make good decisions and is yet to make a single one.

Why would anybody think he was about to start now?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Another *fact-free *post brought to you by the *bootlicks *of the right. Today we're...
> 
> *Not *in a war


Yet we're adversely affected by that war because of Biden's inept decisions...



MarcATL said:


> An *overseas *war has inflated gas prices


Because Joe Biden saw to it that we could not provide for ourselves...



MarcATL said:


> *Unemployment *is the *lowest *in years



Well, you dismissed that when Trump was in the White House, so there's no real need for anyone to give that any consideration now...



MarcATL said:


> The military is *stronger *than ever before



How do you figure?



MarcATL said:


> We're so energy *independent *that we're able to *refuse *oil from certain places



Then it should be done. Unfortunately, Biden's dragged his feet for too long that it's effects are a fraction of what they could've been...



MarcATL said:


> *Biden *and the *Democrats *made it *better*.



Biden is dry fucking this country up the ass, and idiot democrats are too fucking stupid to ask for some lube...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> What did he *fail *at?



You know, I just don't know that I have the time to list them all.

He turned off "our" pipeline and put the well-being of our country's oil needs in the hands of a murdering thug.

That's a monumental failure, although I'm sure an idiot democrat like yourself would see that as a foreign policy win...


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

And another thing since we're so concerned about democracy around the world has anyone here been to Yemen lately ?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ Bullshyt, we’re directly affected by The Ukraine war. UE numbers are lower because dem gobs are reopening their state economies, the military wasn’t weak under Trump, we are no longer energy independent thanks to dementia Joe. So stuff it.


If this MFer Cellblock2429 isn't the biggest *idiot *on USMB I don't know who is...









						The U.S. is now energy independent
					

The U.S. produced more petroleum than it consumed in 2020, and the numbers were essentially in balance in 2021.




					www.axios.com


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2022)

It’s the right call there is bipartisan support for it and most of the public seems to support it one has to wonder though if he would still do it if this was not the case. Politicians have a habit of only wanting to do the right thing when it’s also the popular thing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


I know it isn't that simple but our oil imports from Russia only amount to 3.5%. The speculators are the ones reaping the profits.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Good move by Biden.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> yeah because i dont blast the dems for hypocrisy, do i?
> Nope.
> Never.
> Have.
> ...


fair enough.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> Another *fact-free *post brought to you by the *bootlicks *of the right. Today we're...
> 
> *Not *in a war
> An *overseas *war has inflated gas prices
> ...


7. you are delusional


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Look who is trying to rewrite history


Just another MAGA Putin lover....nothing new....


----------



## Leweman (Mar 8, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I know it isn't that simple but our oil imports from Russia only amount to 3.5%. The speculators are the ones reaping the profits.


Gas prices were shit before this Russia/ Ukraine invasion.  So something else is a bigger cause.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Will the media cover this ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They own Biden also.  So probably


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> It’s the right call there is bipartisan support for it and most of the public seems to support it one has to wonder though if he would still do it if this was not the case. Politicians have a habit of only wanting to do the right thing when it’s also the popular thing.


Well, the theory is they work for us.  So, yes public option and bipartisan support is crucial.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Leweman said:


> Gas prices were shit before this Russia/ Ukraine invasion.  So something else is a bigger cause.


Two years of a Pandemic and lock down created a surge in demand for every marketable item.


----------



## Leweman (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Just another MAGA Putin lover....nothin new....


I love that Putin didn't do this shit under Trump.  Oh well.  We got incontinence man in the office now.  So that's working out well.


----------



## Leweman (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Well, the theory is they work for us.  So, yes public option and bipartisan support is crucial.


Not when in comes to Jan 6 investigations though.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Well, the theory is they work for us.  So, yes public option and bipartisan support is crucial.


The theory is wrong, they work for big corporations, it has been this way for a long time.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Leweman said:


> I love that Putin didn't do this shit under Trump.  Oh well.  We got incontinence man in the office now.  So that's working out well.


We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.

Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on. 

*Amazingly Treasonous!*​


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 8, 2022)

Leweman said:


> Not when in comes to Jan 6 investigations though.


We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/


----------



## Leweman (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.
> 
> Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on.
> 
> *Amazingly Treasonous!*​



Seems to me Dems are cheering him on. Using him as an excuse for why everything sucks so bad under Biden.


----------



## Leweman (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/


Embarrassing only to those who impeached him.  Busy illegally impeaching him while ignoring Covid.   Those people should be investigated.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Well, the theory is they work for us.  So, yes public option and bipartisan support is crucial.


But not required politicians are more than willing to do the wrong thing if it’s popular and not do the right thing if it’s not. That is the difference between being a good leader and a good politician we have a lot of good politicians very few leaders.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.
> 
> Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on.
> 
> *Amazingly Treasonous!*​


More LIES from the DNC puppet........Trump called them out and rightfully so.

Again..........HE'S NOT THE PRESIDENT RIGHT NOW...........Biden is and he kneeled to Putin.......That is why he is Ukraine now.....

Now the sanctions.............as Putin and China....and all of BRICS put up their own electronic currencies......opening a door to end the Petro dollar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 8, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Okey Doke - let's compare...
> View attachment 612481


500,000 dead Americans under trump who did nothing to stop the virus.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/



This whining has absolutely nothing to do with the topic of the thread. But, trust me, the fact that the left tries to deflect from any discussion concerning Biden comes as a shock to no one...


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

The filthy Left's goal during the election was openly stated as stopping the use of fossil fuel.  The Left and idiots in the Democrat party have been heavily investing in alternative energy for decades and are going to push that through to line their pockets.  They don't care about the people or planet, just their own money and power.

The other day Biden made a statement about how we will all have sacrifice and adjust because it will be a long difficult road ahead.  Some think he was talking about WWIII starting but I see it as his energy policies that are going to squeeze every penny out of the citizens and destroy our American Dream.

We wouldn't have to sacrifice jackshit if we hadn't let the Democrats get away with stealing the election.  With Trump we would continue to have energy independence and he would prevented Putin from invading.

Democrats are always a disaster for this country.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Just another MAGA Putin lover....nothing new....


Right, they are both your heros.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.
> 
> Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on.
> 
> *Amazingly Treasonous!*​


Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo.....


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

At what point do the riots start? 
$10/gal
$20?


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

"Mr. President, Vladimir Putin got Ukraine. What did you get?"

"10% kick back to The Big Guy".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


21st Century Hitler pummeling NeoNazis in Dombass

Take your meds, Biden Loon


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

Sippy Cup had a face lift!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> It's a dirty job, but somebody's gotta do it.  Skidmark Joe wanted the glory.


Elections have consequences and stolen elections have far graver consequences


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

*Potatohead just said "Russian aggression is costing us all."

How about the Democrat's aggression towards US energy independence? *


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any moment from now, you'll hear complaints from the same folks who were calling for this ban that it will raise the price at the fuel pumps....


He should've did away with the restrictions he put on our oil first. The only good thing about Biden, is he is going to make y'all a small minority.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


Since he shut down so much domestic production, and refuses to allow it to ramp back up, he deserves the blame.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> *Potatohead just said "Russian aggression is costing us all."
> 
> How about the Democrat's aggression towards US energy independence? *


The American people rejected Biden by a large margin but Globalists and their democrat Flying Monkeys cheated in the tens of millions column to install their puppet


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks to Joey, Xi and China are now gonna get a whole lot of Russian oil at a discount price!!

Les go Brandon!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Thanks to Joey, Xi and China are now gonna get a whole lot of Russian oil at a discount price!!
> 
> Les go Brandon!


But but but climate change!


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> View attachment 612505


No.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

Why isn't anyone asking energy expert Hunter Biden???


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> But but but climate change!



Fact:  No one produces gas cleaner than the U.S..

Too bad we're hawg-tied.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 8, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> Fact:  No one produces gas cleaner than the U.S..
> 
> Too bad we're hawg-tied.....


Make China Great Again! - Biden


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Make China Great Again! - Biden



They're getting their money's worth ($1.5 billion dollar Bank of China loan to Hunter), ain't they??


----------



## Who_Me? (Mar 8, 2022)

He has got to increase domestic oil production.  Purchasing more from Venezuela, Iran, and Saudi Arabia is just putting money in the pockets of who we may end up fighting tomorrow.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.
> 
> Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on.
> 
> *Amazingly Treasonous!*​


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> He has got to increase domestic oil production.  Purchasing more from Venezuela, Iran, and Saudi Arabia is just putting money in the pockets of who we may end up fighting tomorrow.


The Saudis have been involved in a horribly brutal war with Yemen for years....The same Saudis that Xiden went begging to for more production.

Where are all the pearl clutching moralizers on the left here?


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 8, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> He has got to increase domestic oil production.  Purchasing more from Venezuela, Iran, and Saudi Arabia is just putting money in the pockets of who we may end up fighting tomorrow.


"Fighting" as in *physical *war? If so, *how *so?


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The Saudis have been involved in a horribly brutal war with Yemen for years....The same Saudis that Xiden went begging to for more production.
> 
> Where are all the pearl clutching moralizers on the left here?



The media is just discovering for the 1st time that women and children are killed in war.
At least they're acting like it.


----------



## GHook20 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Lol this move only helped Russia.









						U.S. may act alone to ban Russian oil imports, sources say
					

The United States is willing to move ahead with a ban on Russian oil imports without the participation of allies in Europe, two people familiar with the matter told Reuters, in light of Russia's invasion of Ukraine.




					www.reuters.com
				




Looks like we are going to be the only ones… how sad we went from a net exporter to having to rely on oil imports in just one year. 

All this move will do is raise the price of oil allowing Putin to sell his oil to willing buyers at higher prices increasing his profits!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


We all know they waited as long as they possibly could. Only pressure from Congress made Biden do it. It should have been done day one. Biden is destroying this country and you useless idiots keep pounding salt up his ass, why, he is a failure and illegitimate.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Lol this move only helped Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helps China too....These assholes aren't even hiding their contempt for the Murian working class anymore.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> We all know they waited as long as they possibly could. Only pressure from Congress made Biden do it. It should have been done day one. Biden is destroying this country and you useless idiots keep pounding salt up his ass, why, he is a failure and illegitimate.


Then congress is as fucked up as that senile basement dummy marionette,


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *We will never forget January 6th,* when the United States nearly went down during a sedition attempt by a former president.


Nearly went down?... LMFAO


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices



Don't worry, gas prices hit their all time record BEFORE Biden banned Russian oil.

Add to that the fact that he ALSO banned the keystone pipeline which would have brought the cost of oil way down. You can't ban Russian oil without a way to make up for it or prices are going to go through the roof. The child molester doesn't think these things out. He does what his minions tell him to do. 

So he's very Anti-USA, democrats always have been.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> he had to. He was the only want wanting to use their oil


Well that's  ass backwards wrong.
. This is a unilateral move, since we can't yet get European countries to agree to it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 8, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> Add to that the fact that he ALSO banned the keystone pipeline which would have brought the cost of oil way down.


Pure fantasy


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well that's  ass backwards wrong.
> . This is a unilateral move, since we can't yet get European countries to agree to it.


Looks like Trump called it.  Huh?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pure fantasy


Prove it.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> No.


You like the US being turned into a Socialist Shithole, don't you?  Well you bastards are getting exactly what you crave so much that made you steal the election  Happy?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Mar 8, 2022)

Flash said:


> You like the US being turned into a Socialist Shithole, don't you?  Well you bastards are getting exactly what you crave so much that made you steal the election  Happy?


They support the green Marxism.


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They support the green Marxism.


All the stupid Moon Bats think we should all be sitting around Walden's Pond singing "Imagine" and that we don't need energy.

They are crazy like that.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 8, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well that's  ass backwards wrong.
> . This is a unilateral move, since we can't yet get European countries to agree to it.


I was referring to this country. I dont give a fuck about your authoritarian brothers and sisters in europe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> I was referring to this country. I dont give a fuck about your authoritarian brothers and sisters in europe.


Even dumber


----------



## lantern2814 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We all know why he didn't.  The man that stood beside trump told us.  Putin was hoping trump would abandon NATO in his second term.  But the Russian hacking of election information and their barrage of misinformation on social media could not save trump. the Liar in Chief.
> 
> Putin is 70 years old.  He knew he may not be able to wait four more years for trump to try and be re-elected.  He needed to make a splash now....and he did.  Now MAGA is cheering him on.
> 
> *Amazingly Treasonous!*​


What a huge pile of shit. Now show where any conservatives have supported Putin. And not ones you CLAIM are suppprting him. Actual words and deeds.  Xiden bought Putin’s oils, gifting him millions. TREASON!


----------



## B. Kidd (Mar 8, 2022)

Somewhere a Dimm 'Reset Button' sits, collecting dust.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


Why wouldn’t we blame Biden? He’s the one doing it.  I also blame the RINOs supporting this move.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 8, 2022)

B. Kidd said:


> The media is just discovering for the 1st time that women and children are killed in war.
> At least they're acting like it.


They have to pretend to be outraged at all times. That why people will give up more freedoms or support a crazy stupid war that no one would support otherwise.

Remember when John McCain wanted us to defend Georgia from Russia?  He was ridiculed for it and it lost him the election.
He was pushing for Georgia to get admitted into NATO, while all the sane people knew that would just provoke Russia.

Even Obama said “engagement” with Russia was the way forward.  Weird how he wasn’t called a Putin lapdog for that by the media and the left.









						War Puts Focus on McCain’s Hard Line on Russia (Published 2008)
					

The intensifying warfare in the former Soviet republic of Georgia has put a new focus on the increasingly hard line that Senator John McCain has taken against Russia in recent years.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> 500,000 dead Americans under trump who did nothing to stop the virus.


/——/ That is a bald face lie, but that’s how you roll.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 8, 2022)

MarcATL said:


> *Who *are we *dependent *on? *Show *your work *bootlick*.


/——-/ You must have been in another stupor when dementia Joe begged the Saudi’s to drill more oil. BTW, you said we weren’t in a war :


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 8, 2022)

> Biden to announce ban on Russian oil



So what happens when Putin retaliates and seize all western assets in Russia?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 8, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> So what happens when Putin retaliates and seize all western assets in Russia?


He further isolates himself and Russia.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 8, 2022)

Shutting Russian pipeline will hurt their economy - Biden said. 

That would be true.

What makes him think that shutting Keystone pipeline wouldn't hurt our economy?

Now he has to run around from one dictator to another and beg for oil. First to Venezuela, then to Saudi.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 8, 2022)

Someone please explain:  we export 8.5 million bbl/day, but we import 7.5 million bbl/day.  Why?

If we are going to export a net of 1 million bbl per day, then why do we bother importing any oil?  Why not just export 1 million per day and not import any?

Someone please explain why we do this?  It's like "hey, you pay me $25 per day but then I'll turn around and pay you $30 per day"


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 8, 2022)

Imagine being Maduro in Venezuela right now. 

You have been under US sanctions for years. Your oil industry is declining because you cannot even get the necessary chemicals, parts and other materials needed to properly maintain your oil-producing infrastructure. 

Just a few years ago, the US tried to stage a coup and have you end up like Muammar El Gaddafi. Now suddenly these people from the US government are trying to meet with you about increasing your oil production and selling direct to the US in exchange for the lifting of sanctions. The US is currently experiencing the highest fuel prices in its history, and it looks like they will go even higher soon.

How do you respond?


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> he had to. He was the only want wanting to use their oil


USAs imports of russian oil are 3 % of all usages.  
Hardly an earth shattering decision.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 8, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Please stop whining. This thread has exactly nothing to do with Trump, despite how desperately you wish it was.
> 
> We're talking about the failure who is our President...


Exactly what failures has he done in the current battle in Ukraine?


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 8, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> Imagine being Maduro in Venezuela right now.
> 
> You have been under US sanctions for years. Your oil industry is declining because you cannot even get the necessary chemicals, parts and other materials needed to properly maintain your oil-producing infrastructure.
> 
> ...


In its history? Are you sure about that?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 8, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> In its history? Are you sure about that?



Inflation spin incoming.


----------



## Stann (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Now we need the European nations to stop their oil imports from Russia. Next All European nations and the US needs to ban Russian ships from their territorial Waters. I think that will block all Russian access to the Baltic Sea and if we could get  Turkey to go along with it the Russians wouldn't be able to access the Black Sea either. Unfortunately the Navy that's already in there is a problem. That would really put a squeeze on them.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 8, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Exactly what failures has he done in the current battle in Ukraine?



While talking tough about Russia, and talking about econimic sanctions against them, he was still importing oil from them. The very first thing he should've done was stop doing that...


----------



## GWV5903 (Mar 8, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Should have been the first thing he did, but he has trouble seeing obvious issues…


----------



## Samofvt (Mar 9, 2022)

Pthuuuy.  Biden didn't ban Russian oil: the oil companies did.  He's just trying to catch up and make it look like *he* banned it.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> "Someone" didn't need to enable him in the first place.  So now what do we do?  We aren't producing any oil, so we just sit around on our front porches drinking swill now like you Dims??


Nah, just go over to the thief murderer bagdaddys house down the street and beg him for it. Pathetic..


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 9, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> Pthuuuy.  Biden didn't ban Russian oil: the oil companies did.  He's just trying to catch up and make it look like *he* banned it.


No one willing to buy Russian oil, when the probability of the deal going through is low.  Russian oil is just sitting there.  There is actually a glut of it.  Putin is placing his country in the "pariah" category.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You can expect higher gas prices until the "Genius" stops his illegitimate war in Ukraine.


Never let a crisis be exploited eh ???


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> No one willing to buy Russian oil, when the probability of the deal going through is low.  Russian oil is just sitting there.  There is actually a glut of it.  Putin is placing his country in the "pariah" category.


China and BRICS are buying it up along with Coal.  Enjoy the show.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> As bad as this move by Russia is the United States unfortunately has no moral high ground to perch and preach from.
> 
> " Beneath the noble bird ....between the proudest words ......behind the beauty cracks appear....."


You are correct that our "MORAL" high ground has been badly damaged. Anyone in denial of this is a complete idiot.


----------



## Stann (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You can expect higher gas prices until the "Genius" stops his illegitimate war in Ukraine.


We can temporarily eliminate all the gas taxes, state and federal that would bring it down at least a dollar a gallon there are tons of unnecessary taxes on gas. Immediate action is needed here. Then we can work on the other problems. The good news part of this equation is electric cars have shot up 800% in sales. Let's hope I didn't can get all those electric charger things in place soon with his infrastructure bill, thank God he was thinking ahead. Gas is only going to last less than 30 more years.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 9, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices



Only problem with that is gas prices were already bonkers before the Ukraine sortie, and republicans already made light of it.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 9, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any moment from now, you'll hear complaints from the same folks who were calling for this ban that it will raise the price at the fuel pumps....


Problem with your statement is it is a bipartisan effort and they did acknowledge an increase in the price as a result..
Biden's excuse is it's all Russia's fault ( Lefties, please pay attention ) ......even for the price rise when he started attacking big oil here, soon after he was installed.

Lindsay Graham hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> As bad as this move by Russia is the United States unfortunately has no moral high ground to perch and preach from.
> 
> " Beneath the noble bird ....between the proudest words ......behind the beauty cracks appear....."


/-----/
Stopped one of the most evil empires in human history -- in which over 30 million humans were slaughtered by their own leader, in which no one had any rights and could be murdered, raped or tortured with impunity. (USSR)

Paid Europeans and Japan and Korea (even our former enemies) to rebuild themselves. The other great victor of WWII -- the USSR -- raped their former enemies and murdered their people.

Enforced the law of the seas and created (along with our British cousins) a system of legal shipping and trade that permitted the prosperity you have right now.

Protected half of humanity at our cost, allowing them to skimp on their defense budgets and spend that money at home on health care, education and infrastructure -- thus allowing them to swim in wealth and transparency on a level never before seen in human history.

Act as the primary (though not sole) engine of invention of the last 75 years, contributing more technology and wealth to the planet than any one, two or three nations currently in existence. 

We're having this conversation on a series of technologies and programs that are so overwhelmingly American (with notable contributions from Europe) that it's almost disgusting in its disproportion.

Provide the most entertainment in the form of movies, TV and music comparable only to our cousins across the pond, the Brits. Go anywhere on this planet, and you're guaranteed to see an American musician, performer, TV show or movie.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 9, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/
> Stopped one of the most evil empires in human history -- in which over 30 million humans were slaughtered by their own leader, in which no one had any rights and could be murdered, raped or tortured with impunity. (USSR)
> 
> Paid Europeans and Japan and Korea (even our former enemies) to rebuild themselves. The other great victor of WWII -- the USSR -- raped their former enemies and murdered their people.
> ...



I'll see ya a Mao and raise ya 40 Million.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> He further isolates himself and Russia.



Only from the West. In that case, what prevents him to nationalize let's say auto industry, since VW, Ford, Hyndai and Toyota have factories there. The other brands, like BMW, GM, and KIA are assembled by Russian company Avtotor. He still has half of world to work with, so who is going to hurt more?


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> While talking tough about Russia, and talking about econimic sanctions against them, he was still importing oil from them. The very first thing he should've done was stop doing that...


Hold on. Youre complaining about the price of gas now because of Biden yet you wanted him to stop supplies before. 
Thats a ridiculous position from you.  You'll do and say anything to condemn Biden. Youre a dickhead


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Hold on. Youre complaining about the price of gas now because of Biden yet you wanted him to stop supplies before.
> Thats a ridiculous position from you.  You'll do and say anything to condemn Biden. Youre a dickhead



Fuck you, hammerhead.

I was asked how Biden failed, and I explained how. It's not my fault you're too fucking stupid to wrap your pointed little head around the fact that continuing to import oil from Russia was tantamount to subsidizing his war effort.

What Biden should've done is kept the Keystone XL pipeline open. He should've kept us in a position where we were a net exporter of energy.

I don't have to "do anything to condemn Biden", simply because his ineptness makes it so easy.

So, go eat a nice, steamy pile of shit, fuckstick...


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Fuck you, hammerhead.
> 
> I was asked how Biden failed, and I explained how. It's not my fault you're too fucking stupid to wrap your pointed little head around the fact that continuing to import oil from Russia was tantamount to subsidizing his war effort.
> 
> What Biden should've done is kept the Keystone XL pipeline open.


and destroyed a pristine piece of land so you arseholes could have cheap petrol. Fuck you. I'll take the environment any day over you capitalist idiots. 


Canon Shooter said:


> He should've kept us in a position where we were a net exporter of energy.


Exporter??? To where and how much? 


Canon Shooter said:


> I don't have to "do anything to condemn Biden", simply because his ineptness makes it so easy.


His "ineptness" which has you hate filled slugs hating him for slowly bringing putin to heel.  The same putin you worship with Trump now. How's it feel being a communist supporter? 


Canon Shooter said:


> So, go eat a nice, steamy pile of shit, fuckstick...


Its that the best reply you've got? 
Your frustration is showing and its having no affect on me. I love to get under your skin and up your nose simultaneously and youre showing both of my well developed traits. 
Piss off drongo


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> and destroyed a pristine piece of land so you arseholes could have cheap petrol. Fuck you. I'll take the environment any day over you capitalist idiots.+



You're a truly clueless little shithead, aren't you, Nancy?

Idiots like you believe that man has the ability to destroy the planet. How stupid of you...



Colin norris said:


> Exporter??? To where and how much?



I get it. You wanted to keep buying oil from Russia while they bombed Ukranian children's hospitals.

You're such a diseased little piece of shit...



Colin norris said:


> His "ineptness" which has you hate filled slugs hating him for slowly bringing putin to heel.



If he had actually wanted to do it, he'd have done it the day the Russians crossed the border. Biden's hand was forced because even his own party realized what a fuck up he is...




Colin norris said:


> The same putin you worship with Trump now. How's it feel being a communist supporter?



How am I supporting Putin or communism? My hope is thatPutin's assassinated. Now, maybe in that idiotin' little Colin pea brain of yours that qualifies as "support", but nowhere else...




Colin norris said:


> Its that the best reply you've got?



The best? Hardly, cupcake. You're not worthy of my best...



Colin norris said:


> Your frustration is showing and its having no affect on me. I love to get under your skin and up your nose simultaneously and youre showing both of my well developed traits.
> Piss off drongo



You're such a pin-headed little cum-guzzler.

The only "well developed trait" you possess is to be a monumentally ignorant shit eater.

If you were on fire I wouldn't piss on you to put you out...


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> You're a truly clueless little shithead, aren't you, Nancy?
> 
> Idiots like you believe that man has the ability to destroy the planet. How stupid of you...
> 
> ...


Thank you for you kind words. 
As a result of them, nothing will change. I suggest you get some medication or you'll blow a gasket. 
You just have to learn to live with a Democrat government. Suck eggs.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Thank you for you kind words.
> As a result of them, nothing will change. I suggest you get some medication or you'll blow a gasket.
> You just have to learn to live with a Democrat government. Suck eggs.



Oh, you're one of those dipshits who believe that democrats aren't going to be in real trouble come this November.

Hehehehehe... Sure thing, maggot. Keep on believin' that...


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Oh, you're one of those dipshits who believe that democrats aren't going to be in real trouble come this November.
> 
> Hehehehehe... Sure thing, maggot. Keep on believin' that...


Regardless of the result, Biden will still be the potus3and thsts all that matters to me. 

He's smart enough to wedge you lot and make you look idiots for not progressing the country.  

Heh heh. You don't think much son.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Regardless of the result, Biden will still be the *potus3and thsts* all that matters to me
> *He's smart enough to wedge you lot and make you look idiots* for not progressing the country.
> 
> Heh heh. You don't think much son.



He will still be President.

And he'll be impotent as a President, and he'll need to be hoping he's not impeached.

Oh, and if you're going to stupidly attempt to attack my intelligence, dipshit, you'd better have your ducks in a row and not put your own idiocy on display.

You stupid fuck...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> *We will never forget January 6th,* when the United States nearly went down during a sedition attempt by a former president.



Stupid hyperbole and there were ZERO sedition actions going on, it was a small *riot/mob* group stupid!

"Nearly went down"

    

The FBI said there was no evidence of an Insurrection,

FBI confirms there was no insurrection on Jan. 6​
This was from August 2021 and YOU didn't know this?


----------



## bravoactual (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Ain't that the fucking truth of the matter.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 9, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Ain't that the fucking truth of the matter.


MAGA needs to get of the Putin Love fest.  Th man is a monster.  He is bombing maternity hospitals. *FOR HEAVENS SAKE!*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 9, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> What makes him think that shutting Keystone pipeline wouldn't hurt our economy?


Because they are two such completey different situations.

Russian pipeline funnels Russian oil to profit Russian companies, which, in turn, prop up the government of Russia.

Keystone XL was designed to move chinese/Canadian owned oil to the gulf of Mexico to be sold to countries not named the United States.

Always glad to clarify.

You can step outside the bubble and look this stuff up, you know.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 9, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> Only from the West


I.E., every first world nation except for one. I.E., the vast majority of the world economy.

That's why Putin's little ass puckered up and he made a nuclear threat.

So maybe call Putin and downplay it to him.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

Leweman said:


> Gas prices were shit before this Russia/ Ukraine invasion.  So something else is a bigger cause.


It's finally time to realize that Trump was absolutely right when he warned us during the debates about Biden, and his band of imbecile's hired to screw everyone of us over including you.

They're fixing to find out just how much disposable income you have, and they are coming for it. Don't you just love how these elitist snob's are all over the TV cheering Biden on with their cult commentaries, and their ad's telling us how they are driving electric vehicles now, and that it's time to just make the switch (i.e. even while under extreme duress), and then them having the arrogance to come at the average working class from their positions of having huge wealth in their possession (not earned honestly in many cases), saying do this or do that or else, while most average working class American's would be getting hit big time again, even though they couldn't take the hit after coming off of COVID lock downs etc, etc, ????????

This world, and way worse this nation is screwed big time when it comes to finding a pulse for the good hard working citizen's today. We need a change before it's to late. Hopefully 2022 will bring some important change, but the way some of these rhino's have been kicking up dust, we might not get through this.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

Flash said:


> At what point do the riots start?
> $10/gal
> $20?


I saw a poster laughing at this post, but I don't think that it will get near those amounts before people realize that they've been had or screwed big time. Sad thing is that most patriot's are peaceful citizen's, and that's the problem, they know it.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Then congress is as fucked up as that senile basement dummy marionette,


That's why he's getting away with what he's getting away with right now, because our systems of check's and balances has been compromised by infiltrators that are working both sides.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Someone please explain:  we export 8.5 million bbl/day, but we import 7.5 million bbl/day.  Why?
> 
> If we are going to export a net of 1 million bbl per day, then why do we bother importing any oil?  Why not just export 1 million per day and not import any?
> 
> Someone please explain why we do this?  It's like "hey, you pay me $25 per day but then I'll turn around and pay you $30 per day"


Why are we exporting oil if our prices are going through the roof ? You tell me that one, and we might both learn something. Oil shouldn't be leaving our soil until our prices stabilize. I know we may have had contract's, but this is an emergency or we are being lied to or we are being set up.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/
> Stopped one of the most evil empires in human history -- in which over 30 million humans were slaughtered by their own leader, in which no one had any rights and could be murdered, raped or tortured with impunity. (USSR)
> 
> Paid Europeans and Japan and Korea (even our former enemies) to rebuild themselves. The other great victor of WWII -- the USSR -- raped their former enemies and murdered their people.
> ...


All good, but I think he was talking about the most recent history where we've since lost what was left of our MORAL compass, but of course the waters are attempted to be muddied in an attempt to hide it all.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 9, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Putin is NOT Hitler. Has he gassed an entire "race" of people? Do you really think he's trying to conquer the world and apply the Democrat eugenics program to purify the world of the "human weeds"?


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Why are we exporting oil if our prices are going through the roof ? You tell me that one, and we might both learn something. Oil shouldn't be leaving our soil until our prices stabilize. I know we may have had contract's, but this is an emergency or we are being lied to or we are being set up.


Sounds like common sense to me Beagle, which means current fumbling administration won’t consider it.

The Biden plan? Beg for oil. First begging Saudi Arabia to influence OPEC. Readers, keep in mind that Biden publicly declared the son to be a murderer of the journalist, who was in fact murdered. I guess ole Joe thinks that will slip his mind, but he only talks to the king who’s not really the head guy and supposedly nearing his deathbed. Since that’s not working, OPEC staying firm on output, Joe’s fumblers say,  “Let’s make “friends” with Venezuela, you know, one of Putin’s main allies, they have oil!  They’ll just forget all about that intervening in their election thing a few years back, plus we didn’t really mean it, errr… we now want your oil!” lol What a bunch of numbskulls the current staff and advisors. If Biden’s bumblers get Venezuela to sell us their oil, there’s a huge payoff that’ll happen behind the scenes. Americans will likely never know about the price tag of the bribe because it’ll be added to some other bill on some other issue, written in as pork.

Reportedly, there are allied nations that have offered their assistance to up US oil imports, Japan for one and several others. I need to look more into how much oil and crude oil these countries are offering.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 9, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> Sounds like common sense to me Beagle, which means current fumbling administration won’t consider it.
> 
> The Biden plan? Beg for oil. First begging Saudi Arabia to influence OPEC. Readers, keep in mind that Biden publicly declared the son to be a murderer of the journalist, who was in fact murdered. I guess ole Joe thinks that will slip his mind, but he only talks to the king who’s not really the head guy and supposedly nearing his deathbed. Since that’s not working, OPEC staying firm on output, Joe’s fumblers say,  “Let’s make “friends” with Venezuela, you know, one of Putin’s main allies, they have oil!  They’ll just forget all about that intervening in their election thing a few years back, plus we didn’t really mean it, errr… we now want your oil!” lol What a bunch of numbskulls the current staff and advisors. If Biden’s bumblers get Venezuela to sell us their oil, there’s a huge payoff that’ll happen behind the scenes. Americans will likely never know about the price tag of the bribe because it’ll be added to some other bill on some other issue, written in as pork.
> 
> Reportedly, there are allied nations that have offered their assistance to up US oil imports, Japan for one and several others. I need to look more into how much oil and crude oil these countries are offering.


Hope it doesn't cause Putin to invade Venezuela, otherwise because it would be an outlet for oil for us while our sanctions attempt to strangle Putin and the Russian people out. Hmmmm.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Hope it doesn't cause Putin to invade Venezuela, otherwise because it would be an outlet for oil for us while our sanctions attempt to strangle Putin and the Russian people out. Hmmmm.


It is interesting that Venezuela refrained from voting instead of backing Russia. I don’t know enough about Russian/Venezuelan relations under Maduro, but he publicly slammed sanctions on Russia. Notably, the day after US officials flew down to meet with their Venezuelan counterparts, Venezuela officials met with Russian counterparts the next day. That would be a huge piece of information to compare the dialogue of those two meetings.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Hope it doesn't cause Putin to invade Venezuela,


Putin can barely make progress in a country on Russia's border.


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> I saw a poster laughing at this post, but I don't think that it will get near those amounts before people realize that they've been had or screwed big time. Sad thing is that most patriot's are peaceful citizen's, and that's the problem, they know it.


Most of us already know the Potatohead and his band of low life Democrat thugs are already screwing us big time.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Hold on. Youre complaining about the price of gas now because of Biden yet you wanted him to stop supplies before.
> Thats a ridiculous position from you.  You'll do and say anything to condemn Biden. Youre a dickhead











						Executive Order 14008: Federal Oil and Gas Leasing Pause and Review - Environmental & Energy Law Program - Harvard Law School
					

The Biden administration made limiting offshore and onshore drilling an early priority, implementing a pause on all new federal leases. This pause has been challenged and blocked by the courts, and litigation on the matter is ongoing. With the moratorium currently on hold, the Biden...




					eelp.law.harvard.edu
				




BIDEN ADMINISTRATION​Read More
*Jan. 20, 2021* DOI issues Secretarial Order No. 3395, announcing that the agency is temporarily  suspending its authority to issue any onshore or offshore fossil fuel authorizations, including new  lease sales, for 60 days.
*Jan. 20, 2021* In Executive Order 13990, President Biden revokes the Trump Executive Order 13783 titled “Promoting Energy Independence and Economic Growth.” EO 13783 directed federal agencies to streamline the oil and gas leasing process and suspend, revise, or rescind regulations that burdened the development of domestic energy resources.
*Jan. 27, 2021 *President Biden signs Executive Order 14008, which pauses all new federal offshore and onshore oil and gas leasing pending a comprehensive review of the leasing and permitting program. The order also revokes Trump’s EO 13795.
*March 15, 2021 *The Biden administration asks the Ninth Circuit to dismiss the case reviewing President Obama’s withdrawing certain Arctic and Atlantic coastal areas from oil and gas leasing in light of President Biden revoking President Trump’s EO 13795 (the EO challenged in this case). The Biden administration asks the court to vacate the lower court ruling and remand with instructions to dismiss the case. _League of Conservation Voters v. Trump_, No. 19-35460 (9th Cir.).
*March 24, 2021* Louisiana and twelve other states file a lawsuit challenging President Biden’s pause on new federal oil and gas lease sales arguing that the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act (OCSLA) and the current 5-year Leasing Program prohibit the moratorium. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*April 13, 2021* The Ninth Circuit dismisses the appeal of the March 29, 2019 decision by a federal judge to reinstate President Obama’s withdrawals of Arctic and Atlantic areas from oil and gas leasing because President Biden’s Executive Order 13990 revoking Trump’s EO 13795 rendered the appeal moot. _League of Conservation Voters v. Trump_, No. 19-35460 (9th Cir.).
*June 15, 2021 *A federal judge in the Western District of Louisiana issues a preliminary injunction blocking President Biden’s pause on oil and gas lease sales. The court holds that the leasing moratorium violates statutory authority given to DOI, the Bureau of Land Management, and BOEM under the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act and the current 5-year leasing program. The judge further holds that the immediate impact of the pause renders the preliminary injunction an appropriate remedy and that the DOI may not continue to pause upcoming Lease Sales 257 or 258. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 9, 2021 *Plaintiff states file a motion asking the court to order Lease Sale 257 and asking the federal government to show why its failure to make the sale does not put it in contempt of the preliminary injunction. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 16, 2021* The Biden administration appeals the preliminary injunction that blocked the moratorium on new federal oil and gas leasing. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 24, 2021* DOI announces that it will continue to prepare lease sales during the appeal process.
*Aug. 24, 2021 *The Department of Justice (DOJ) files a memorandum in response to the plaintiff states’ August 9 motion. DOJ argues that DOI had restarted the leasing program and was therefore complying with the preliminary injunction. DOJ further argues that the preliminary injunction did not require the Lease Sale to occur on any timeline, and the government was therefore entitled to complete a new environmental review. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 31, 2021 *Environmental groups file a lawsuit challenging DOI’s decision to hold Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico, seeking vacatur and injunction of the sale. The groups argue that the sale of Lease 257 violates the NEPA and the APA and estimate that the sale “will result in the production of up to 1.12 billion barrels and 4.4 trillion cubic feet of fossil fuels over the next 50 years.” _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 1:21-cv-02317 (D.D.C.).
*Sept. 17, 2021 *Plaintiff states withdraw their motion to compel Lease Sale 257. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Oct. 4, 2021* BOEM publishes a notice in the federal register that it will open and publicly announce bids received for oil and gas leases in the Gulf of Mexico Outercontinental Gas Lease Sale 257 on Nov. 17, 2021.
*Oct. 29, 2021* BOEM publishes a draft environmental impact statement (DEIS) for Lease Sale 258, which would offer leasing for oil and gas in Cook Inlet in the Gulf of Alaska. BOEM also announces a 45-day public comment period on the DEIS.
*Nov. 17, 2021 *BOEM holds its largest sale ever, the Gulf of Mexico Lease Sale 257 for 308 tracts, covering 1.07 million acres of federal waters in the Gulf. In approving the sale, the DOI claimed it was acting “consistent with a U.S. District Court’s preliminary injunction.” However, environmental groups argue that this sale was not required by the June 15 preliminary injunction. These groups contend that by not conducting a new environmental review like the DOJ memo suggested was allowed, the federal government sped up the lease sale and worked against its decarbonization goals.
*Nov. 26, 2021 *DOI issues a report reviewing the federal oil and gas leasing process and making recommendations for reform. The report finds, among other things, that the current system does not give taxpayers fair returns and does not fully account for environmental harm, and that the current system encourages speculation by and decreases competition among oil companies. The report outlines recommendations to fix these problems and concludes that DOI is deciding how it will act on these recommendations and encourages Congress to pass reforms to the oil and gas leasing process.
*Dec. 3, 2021* Democratic members of the House Committee on Natural Resources file an amicus brief in support of environmental groups challenging the Gulf of Mexico lease sale, arguing that the administration’s environmental review “substantially underestimates” the environmental harms of the lease sale. The brief also argues that the nationwide injunction issued by the District Court for the Western District of Louisiana “in no way excused” DOI’s obligations under NEPA and the APA. _Friends of the Earth, et al., v. Haaland, et al._, No. 21-cv-02317-RC (D.D.C.).
*Jan. 19, 2022* Over 360 environmental groups sent a legal petition to the Biden administration to reduce oil and gas drilling to 98% lower than current levels by 2035. The petition explains that, without action, it will be difficult for the United States to keep its pledge to keep global temperatures from rising beyond 1.5℃. 
*Jan. 20, 2022* Over 80 environmental organizations sign and send a letter to the Biden administration, which urges the Department of the Interior to write a new 5-year Offshore Lease Program that bans lease sales starting in 2022. The letter also calls on Secretary Haaland to repudiate Lease Sale 257. 
*Jan. 27, 2022* The District Court for the District of Columbia blocks Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico because the Department of the Interior failed to take a “hard look” at the environmental impact of the project or to account for the effect of overseas fossil fuel use when calculating climate impacts, which violated the National Environmental Policy Act. _Friends of the Earth, et al., v. Haaland, et al._, No. 21-cv-02317-RC (D.D.C.). For more background on the ruling, see EELP’s overview of the NEPA Review Process or visit our NEPA Tracker Page for the most up to date review requirements. 
*Feb. 1, 2022* The Department of the Interior mistakenly posted language on its oil and gas webpage that indicated royalty fees for leases would increase to 18.75%. The Department later removed the language, and a spokesperson for the Department said the decision to increase royalty rates was not yet final.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Executive Order 14008: Federal Oil and Gas Leasing Pause and Review - Environmental & Energy Law Program - Harvard Law School
> 
> 
> The Biden administration made limiting offshore and onshore drilling an early priority, implementing a pause on all new federal leases. This pause has been challenged and blocked by the courts, and litigation on the matter is ongoing. With the moratorium currently on hold, the Biden...
> ...


In case you it missed, he closed the pipeline and has stopped oil from Russian. 
After all that  The rest is purely hate filled opinion.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 9, 2022)

Wow, threads like this are really eye opening. I didn't realize it was this bad. It's like <insert political party here> is the root of all evil, and <insert Biden or Trump here> is a jackass or even the devil himself.

As a libertarian (small l), I feel like a Chinese guy in prison, I get the protection of neither the Brothers nor the Aryans. lol

My initial reaction is "a pox on both their houses", I don't want any part of this partisan mess. I'm shocked, I'm alarmed, our country is in deep trouble if this combativeness and divisiveness continues.

It even extends right down to the sources, there are right wing sources and left wing sources and nothing in between. Righties use right wing sources, and lefties use left wing sources, and... well... my opening salvo here on this forum would be that our media is completely corrupt, they're totally falling down on the job, journalism is dead and buried (except in an obscure corner of YouTube), and in large part the media is a CAUSE of our partisan divide. They don't even call it news anymore, they call it infotainment. There is zero objectivity, on either "side".

As a general rule, I believe NOTHING I hear or see in the media. Someone tells me 11,000 Russian soldiers are dead, I go yeah sure. It's real interesting watching the politicians doing their dances when they know they're in front of the camera. The bit with Victoria Nuland and the bio-labs was interesting, she sounded very nervous indeed. (Did you know Victoria Nuland is married to Robert Kagan? Mr Neo-Con himself, one of the founders of the PNAC! Somehow it doesn't strike me as unusual that a Neo-Con and a Neo-Lib would get in bed together).


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they are two such completey different situations.
> 
> Russian pipeline funnels Russian oil to profit Russian companies, which, in turn, prop up the government of Russia.
> 
> ...



So you were told, and you believe it.

Most of 8 mill barrels from Canada stays in the US, and that's max output. Expanding K-XL would increase output from Canada, so we wouldn't be stuck like we are now.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 9, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I.E., every first world nation except for one. I.E., the vast majority of the world economy.
> 
> That's why Putin's little ass puckered up and he made a nuclear threat.
> 
> So maybe call Putin and downplay it to him.



Europe depends on energy from Russia, and it will be for quite some time. 

Russia was under sanctions for most part of last 25 years. Those sanction were not effecting his energy exports at all. Even now, with increased sanctions, Europe is still buying from Russia. You think he's worried about being blocked from SWIFT? How do you think he's getting paid for energy he's selling to Europe now?

And explain why should I call Putin?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> In case you it missed, he closed the pipeline and has stopped oil from Russian.
> After all that  The rest is purely hate filled opinion.


I'm showing why I hate the Sum bitch.........

Showed how he fucked us........BOHICA........Then people like you say SUCK IT UP while pissing on us saying it's raining.

He attacked oil from DAY 1


----------



## Stann (Mar 9, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


The whole situation shows how little a president has control over gas prices. Trump was lucky, when the pandemic hit nobody was doing anything and gas prices basically collapsed. Now the economy was just starting to take off again with the pandemic about over ( hopefully ) but now Putin is threatening world stability by starting this world and he keeps raising the stakes. This could be the end and we just don't know it yet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2022)

Stann said:


> The whole situation shows how little a president has control over gas prices. Trump was lucky, when the pandemic hit nobody was doing anything and gas prices basically collapsed. Now the economy was just starting to take off again with the pandemic about over ( hopefully ) but now Putin is threatening world stability by starting this world and he keeps raising the stakes. This could be the end and we just don't know it yet.


Under Trump we had 4 more million barrels a day peaking in 2019.  He got rid of the regulations and ditched OBAMA'S fracking ban.

Oil was roaring under the PLANNEDEMIC..........WHICH DESTROYED THE SMALL OIL COMPANIES..........IMAGINE THAT.


----------



## Stann (Mar 9, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Under Trump we had 4 more million barrels a day peaking in 2019.  He got rid of the regulations and ditched OBAMA'S fracking ban.
> 
> Oil was roaring under the PLANNEDEMIC..........WHICH DESTROYED THE SMALL OIL COMPANIES..........IMAGINE THAT.


In your own words that you said, " 4million barrels of oil a day peaking in 2019. " Yes, we are on the down side of production in the U.S., if we continued to over drill all those strategic resources would be gone long before the 2040 date when the world runs out of oil. We need to save some for future generations. Besides most everything that could be tracked already has been. We getting down to the really filthy tar sands and even processing them creates toxic enviorments, processing them creates widespread dead zones. This is why although Canada has those tar sands they will not process them up there because it's illegal and the only logical place to process them there was a Pacific Northwest and they have a pristine environment they want to keep it that way so they absolutely refused oil pipeline in their direction. The keystone Pipeline if allowed to continue would have further damage the entire Gulf Coast.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 9, 2022)

Stann said:


> In your own words that you said, " 4million barrels of oil a day peaking in 2019. " Yes, we are on the down side of production in the U.S., if we continued to over drill all those strategic resources would be gone long before the 2040 date when the world runs out of oil. We need to save some for future generations. Besides most everything that could be tracked already has been. We getting down to the really filthy tar sands and even processing them creates toxic enviorments, processing them creates widespread dead zones. This is why although Canada has those tar sands they will not process them up there because it's illegal and the only logical place to process them there was a Pacific Northwest and they have a pristine environment they want to keep it that way so they absolutely refused oil pipeline in their direction. The keystone Pipeline if allowed to continue would have further damage the entire Gulf Coast.


Being dependent on foreign oil from overseas is not in the best interest of America


----------



## Stann (Mar 9, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Being dependent on foreign oil from overseas is not in the best interest of America


Correct, unfortunately the world has got to international businesses and corporations. No Nation can survive without imports and exports. The thing we need is better players, and a system that weeds out the bad players.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm showing why I hate the Sum bitch.........
> 
> Showed how he fucked us........BOHICA........Then people like you say SUCK IT UP while pissing on us saying it's raining.
> 
> He attacked oil from DAY 1


It wouldn't have mattered if he made petrol free. You hate everything they do for the betterment of the country. Youre just a foul mouth ignorant dickhead.  Piss off


----------



## HaShev (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> he had to. He was the only want wanting to use their oil


Russia exports 5 million bpd. That's a hell of a market share. Between 2016-2021 Russian imports to the US increased from 14 million to 72 million. So in the scheme of things Russian oil is important.


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm glad to see he finally came around. It's just a sad commentary about his performance that he had to be convinced it was the right thing to do.
> 
> I have to wonder if Biden is prepared to reopen the Keystone XL pipeline...


Why would you be concerned about gasoline for Asia in the middle of this Putin mess?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

Stann said:


> Correct, unfortunately the world has got to international businesses and corporations. No Nation can survive without imports and exports. The thing we need is better players, and a system that weeds out the bad players.


Covid proved that to be wrong.  Did we learn anyrhing about being dependent on orhers?  China makes most Pharma and all manufacturing.  Nations need to produce their essential needs or if War comes you are screwed


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It wouldn't have mattered if he made petrol free. You hate everything they do for the betterment of the country. Youre just a foul mouth ignorant dickhead.  Piss off


Up yours he attacked oil from day ,1.  He and your party are Locusts.  You destroy the poor and then blame others.

If you were so great you wouldnt need to import illegals to replace the people running from your policies


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Being dependent on foreign oil from overseas is not in the best interest of America


 Maybe we're too primitive for commerce and diplomacy.


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Up yours he attacked oil from day ,1.  He and your party are Locusts.  You destroy the poor and then blame others.
> 
> If you were so great you wouldnt need to import illegals to replace the people running from your policies


The oil industry was depressed when Trump left office. Biden signed 3500 oil leases in his first 3 months. US producers are coming back. There's an upside to this. Stay strong.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> The oil industry was depressed when Trump left office. Biden signed 3500 oil leases in his first 3 months. US producers are coming back. There's an upside to this. Stay strong.


Because we shut down the world over a hugh survival rate virus.

Frackers got destroyed.  And that was a large part od the increases under Trump.  Along wirh quick permits to drill.  

Brandon destroyed that process day 1.  He Owns this and did it for the Green Freaks.

He is the leader of the Locust DNC party


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Because we shut down the world over a hugh survival rate virus.
> 
> Frackers got destroyed.  And that was a large part od the increases under Trump.  Along wirh quick permits to drill.
> 
> ...


Fracking took off during the Obama years when US production doubled. Biden signed more drilling,lease permits in his first 3 months than Trump did his whole presidency. Trump was coasting on US oil successes before he was elected and of course he bragged a lot.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Fracking took off during the Obama years when US production doubled. Biden signed more drilling,lease permits in his first 3 months than Trump did his whole presidency. Trump was coasting on US oil successes before he was elected and of course he bragged a lot.


Lol

And earlier you said you Dont need a permit to drill.  LMAO

You are a Liar.

I showed the actual links to the process.

I showed the links to Biden attackinf ir.

Your Lies might work on MSDNC viewers.  It doesnt work here.


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol
> 
> And earlier you said you Dont need a permit to drill.  LMAO
> 
> ...


An oil is dependent on drilling rights. My information came from rigs zone.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> An oil is dependent on drilling rights. My information came from rigs zone.


So. Under Obama they had to sue him to get permission to drill.  A judge held Obama in contempt of court in the Gulf.

Ive showb the true intent of Biden from day 1 in office.  And it sure as hell isnt oil.

You can make excuses all day long.  He atracked oil and screwed the American people


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> Why would you be concerned about gasoline for Asia in the middle of this Putin mess?



I'm concerned about anything that puts money in Putin's war coffers. Any decent person would be.

You, however, seem unencumbered by such concerns...


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> I'm concerned about anything that puts money in Putin's war coffers. Any decent person would be.
> 
> You, however, seem unencumbered by such concerns...


The Chinese own Canadian tarsands. I'm not following your thinking or why you are blaming me?  Do you want the export pipeline or not? It doesn't benefit the US taxpayer or consumer.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> The Chinese own Canadian tarsands. I'm not following your thinking or why you are blaming me?  Do you want the export pipeline or not? It doesn't benefit the US taxpayer or consumer.



Blaming you? When did I blame you for anything? Are you so delicate that any measurable level of disagreement affects you so negatively?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> The Chinese own Canadian tarsands. I'm not following your thinking or why you are blaming me?  Do you want the export pipeline or not? It doesn't benefit the US taxpayer or consumer.


construction jobs.....and all the support jobs for the job..........dead by a PEN


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 10, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> construction jobs.....and all the support jobs for the job..........dead by a PEN







fantastic job


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 10, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> So you were told, and you believe it.


Haha, conspiracy nutters always say dumb shit like this, unsupported, then run away.

I am not compelled.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 10, 2022)

dudmuck said:


> fantastic job


Move the goal post when you got nothing.  

Its documented that Biden attacked oil.  And Virtue signaling doesnt change that.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 10, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, conspiracy nutters always say dumb shit like this, unsupported, then run away.
> 
> I am not compelled.



The way it looks in the past few years, most of conspiracy theories came from MSM and Democrats. 

You bought into all of it, and you're so gaslighted you don't even know what's true. 

If you don't believe me, fact check it. LOL


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 10, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Why are we exporting oil if our prices are going through the roof ? You tell me that one, and we might both learn something. Oil shouldn't be leaving our soil until our prices stabilize. I know we may have had contract's, but this is an emergency or we are being lied to or we are being set up.


Well, I'm not just referring to this particular time, I'm talking about, in general. Why do we buy 7.5 million bbl per day from other countries, and then ship 8.5 million bbl per day TO other countries. I'm trying to figure out why, if we are going to net export a million barrels per day, do we even bother importing oil. Just stop buying oil and sell 1 million barrels per day to the market...and be done with it...


----------



## Magnus (Mar 10, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> "Someone" didn't need to enable him in the first place.  So now what do we do?  We aren't producing any oil, so we just sit around on our front porches drinking swill now like you Dims??


Moron. Read and learn

*The 10 largest oil producers and share of total world oil production in 2020*


*Country**Million barrels per day**Share of world total*United States18.6120%Saudi Arabia10.8112%Russia10.50 11%Canada  5.23  6%China  4.86  5%Iraq  4.16  4%United Arab Emirates  3.78  4%Brazil  3.77  4%Iran  3.01  3%Kuwait  2.75  3%Total top 1067.49  72%World total93.86





__





						Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					






					www.eia.gov


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 10, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> The way it looks in the past few years, most of conspiracy theories came from MSM and Democrats.
> 
> You bought into all of it, and you're so gaslighted you don't even know what's true.
> 
> If you don't believe me, fact check it. LOL


See? Now this overly general flailing and whining is all you have. That's your first clue to stop talking.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Blaming you? When did I blame you for anything? Are you so delicate that any measurable level of disagreement affects you so negatively?


Guilty minded is why she's so delicate.. Staying in defence mode from lying causes that . LOL.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 11, 2022)

Putin announced the transfer of captured Western weapons to military units of the Luhansk and Donetsk republics. 
And the weapons, including Stingers, which are still in the hands of the ukrainian nazis, may well end up in the hands of international terrorists. Now waiting for the first passenger plane shot down by a Stinger... 
But the military-industrial complex receives super profits


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So. Under Obama they had to sue him to get permission to drill.  A judge held Obama in contempt of court in the Gulf.
> 
> Ive showb the true intent of Biden from day 1 in office.  And it sure as hell isnt oil.
> 
> You can make excuses all day long.  He atracked oil and screwed the American people


Lol do you remember Deepwater horizon and their violation of safety rules? Probably not, but their widows and orphans remember.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Lol do you remember Deepwater horizon and their violation of safety rules? Probably not, but their widows and orphans remember.


I live on the Gulf Coast and remember............And BP was punished ...........Obama punished EVERYONE........

After a time........it was time to continue drilling.......He used it to attack oil........So much so that it took a Court order to do so.

Then he still didn't COMPLY........Showing his respect for his oath to IGNORE THE COURTS.........The judge held him in contempt.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> construction jobs.....and all the support jobs for the job..........dead by a PEN


How many people do you think it took to build tapline. They had no infrastructure or even water 70 years ago.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast and remember............And BP was punished ...........Obama punished EVERYONE........
> 
> After a time........it was time to continue drilling.......He used it to attack oil........So much so that it took a Court order to do so.
> 
> Then he still didn't COMPLY........Showing his respect for his oath to IGNORE THE COURTS.........The judge held him in contempt.


You don't know BP. They are terrible throughout their history  of safety. And, they are historically confused about core values.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> How many people do you think it took to build tapline. They had no infrastructure or even water 70 years ago.


LOL tapline.........

Are you a bot?


Please post this by typing the following


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> You don't know BP. They are terrible throughout their history  of safety. And, they are historically confused about core values.


Trans Ocean Rig..........And they fucked up and listened to the BP money bags...........and BROKE THE RULES

Was a massive cluster fuck..........But Human errors are always cluster fucks...........and those in the Cheap Seats weren't there to make the calls.

Had you been there would you have ignored the threats of the BP executive and lost your job and said NO.........I WOULD HAVE.......But wasn't there........And that is still cheap seat speculation from me.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL tapline.........
> 
> Are you a bot?
> 
> ...


Not a bot. Just smarter than you. BP is a screwball company... As far back as the early 1950s they could screw up a free lunch.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Trans Ocean Rig..........And they fucked up and listened to the BP money bags...........and BROKE THE RULES
> 
> Was a massive cluster fuck..........But Human errors are always cluster fucks...........and those in the Cheap Seats weren't there to make the calls.
> 
> Had you been there would you have ignored the threats of the BP executive and lost your job and said NO.........I WOULD HAVE.......But wasn't there........And that is still cheap seat speculation from me.


That's a perfect accounting of BP practices.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Not a bot. Just smarter than you. BP is a screwball company... As far back as the early 1950s they could screw up a free lunch.


So.  You are just using it to justify the contempt of court and Obama having to be sued to give out permits.

Biden is Obama 2.0 

They block the shit out of fossil fuels then GET SUED and after the drillers win they then take credit for the drilling.

lmao


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

ThisIsMe said:


> Well, I'm not just referring to this particular time, I'm talking about, in general. Why do we buy 7.5 million bbl per day from other countries, and then ship 8.5 million bbl per day TO other countries. I'm trying to figure out why, if we are going to net export a million barrels per day, do we even bother importing oil. Just stop buying oil and sell 1 million barrels per day to the market...and be done with it...


Where did you get 8.5 million barrels from? The highest I've seen is 3-5 million bpd.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  You are just using it to justify the contempt of court and Obama having to be sued to give out permits.
> 
> Biden is Obama 2.0
> 
> ...


Under Obama the rig count was higher than it had been in 44 years. You weren't in the oil business obviously.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Where did you get 8.5 million barrels from? The highest I've seen is 3-5 million bpd.


You are the minister of disinformation






						Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					

U.S. crude oil imports sources including OPEC and Persian Gulf, and top five source countries of U.S. oil imports and destinations of U.S. crude oil exports.




					www.eia.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Under Obama the rig count was higher than it had been in 44 years. You weren't in the oil business obviously.


LOL

Another Clinton Story.........Same shit different day............Just like I said in the other post.

Under Clinton.......Newt shut down the gov't........FORCED him to lower spending and then when we had a Balanced Budget for a short time.........

IT WAS LOOK WHAT CLINTON DID.............HURRAH FOR CLINTON...........HE'S THE MAN.

HE WAS FORCED TO DO IT.


NOW IT'S OBAMA............HE'S OUR MAN.......HE'S GREAT........After HE WAS SUED TO DO IT.........

More political GARBAGE FROM YOU.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> So.  You are just using it to justify the contempt of court and Obama having to be sued to give out permits.
> 
> Biden is Obama 2.0
> 
> ...


Spare me. Trump was sued 3500 times before he took office.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

President Obama Delivers a Statement on the Ferguson Grand Jury's Decision
					

Speaking from the White House Briefing Room, President Obama delivers a statement about the decision issued by a grand jury in Ferguson, Missouri.




					obamawhitehouse.archives.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Spare me. Trump was sued 3500 times before he took office.


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

Obama said if they were going to protest they had to be peaceful. So even when he lost he didn't invite violence. .


----------



## surada (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


>


You rave on about lawsuits. Even when Obama lost he called for peace rather than violence.     President Obama Delivers a Statement on the Ferguson Grand Jury's Decision


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

surada said:


> You rave on about lawsuits. Even when Obama lost he called for peace rather than violence.     President Obama Delivers a Statement on the Ferguson Grand Jury's Decision


Reprogram your bot handlers......

Key words are fucking it up..........lawsuits went to BLM riots.

Why did Obama use oil in his hair?


----------



## Ringo (Mar 11, 2022)

Probably a Democrat


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 11, 2022)

I remember Bides saying "I’ll go toe to toe with Putin"

In reality, he waited for five days after invasion to impose sanctions, it took him ten days to ban oil imports... 

Now this.
The Ukraine MiG-29 Fiasco Gets Worse​


> It turns out the U.S. decision to deny Polish MiG-29 fighter jets to Ukraine is even worse than we wrote Thursday. The White House is now confirming that the decision went all the way up to President Biden, who vetoed the jet delivery lest it provoke Vladimir Putin and risk escalating the war.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 11, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


I wonder who's decision that was as Biden doesn't do decisions 🤔


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You are the minister of disinformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, do you EVER shut up? The facts all stand against you. Do you think filling a bucket with your own tears and throwing it at everyone will make your lies less false?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dude, do you EVER shut up? The facts all stand against you. Do you think filling a bucket with your own tears and throwing it at everyone will make your lies less false?


I'm gonna keep ripping you guys a new asshole every chance I get.  You are a DEN OF LIARS AND THIEVES.

I've shown what the Veggy N Chief has done..........and it sure as hell isn't in the best interest of this country.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I'm gonna keep ripping you guys a new asshole every chance I get.  You are a DEN OF LIARS AND THIEVES.
> 
> I've shown what the Veggy N Chief has done..........and it sure as hell isn't in the best interest of this country.


You are embarrassing yourself.

You get crushed under a mountain of facts that show you are lying your ass off.

Yet you keep flapping that dicklicker like you are paid by the word.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 11, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are embarrassing yourself.
> 
> You get crushed under a mountain of facts that show you are lying your ass off.
> 
> Yet you keep flapping that dicklicker like you are paid by the word.


As normal you wouldn't know a fact if it bit you in the ass.  

We document facts that can't be disputed..........All you have is emotional fits when the facts kick your ass.

Biden attacked oil from day 1.  Is a Money Launderer bought off by foreign countries.  And didn't even put our military on alert for this.  Told them he'd never fight Putin.

He is a DISGRACE TO THIS COUNTRY.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> Obama said if they were going to protest they had to be peaceful. So even when he lost he didn't invite violence. .


As he did more with his gas lighting to incite than any other Potus in a long time.

More selective memory from the left.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> As he did more with his gas lighting to incite than any other Potus in a long time.
> 
> More selective memory from the left.


That's a bald faced lie.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> That's a bald faced lie.


BS.  You forget the BEER SUMMITS............You forget had that could have been my kid.........And on and on........

Your side USES CLASS WARFARE as a Weapon. and always have done so.  You party is the worst Racist in the entire country.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS.  You forget the BEER SUMMITS............You forget had that could have been my kid.........And on and on........
> 
> Your side USES CLASS WARFARE as a Weapon. and always have done so.  You party is the worst Racist in the entire country.


I think the beer summit was a good thing. Trayvon was a skinny kid with car door ears . I'm certainly not a racist.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> I think the beer summit was a good thing. Trayvon was a skinny kid with car door ears . I'm certainly not a racist.


That was a mild example.  There were break ins and all the officer did was ask for an ID.  And OBAMA WENT IMMEDIATELY INTO HE'S RACIST.

That is an example of it...............Was freaking STUPID.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That was a mild example.  There were break ins and all the officer did was ask for an ID.  And OBAMA WENT IMMEDIATELY INTO HE'S RACIST.
> 
> That is an example of it...............Was freaking STUPID.


Obama always called for protesters to be peaceful.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

High gas prices falsely attributed to a shutdown of US oil production
					

Biden and leaders of other oil importing countries decided to release more oil from strategic reserves, but those actions had little impact on rising prices.




					www.knoe.com


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> Obama always called for protesters to be peaceful.


He's 2 faced..........Just like the DNC.......On the one hand they incite then after shit is burning from the gaslighting they say we are against it.

Same with Defund the police.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> He's 2 faced..........Just like the DNC.......On the one hand they incite then after shit is burning from the gaslighting they say we are against it.
> 
> Same with Defund the police.


The right to peaceful protest is protected by the first amendment. Most of them were peaceful.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> The right to peaceful protest is protected by the first amendment. Most of them were peaceful.


----------



## sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

can't we have a ban on Biden instead?

~S~


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> The right to peaceful protest is protected by the first amendment. Most of them were peaceful.


Peaceful if wrongly guided can quickly turn ugly, and that's exactly what happened. Leading in a wrong headed way is a very destructive thing, and sadly on many occasions we have unqualified dipsticks put into position's of power gaslighting and wrongly leading thus causing tragic consequences to occur while they run and hide behind the carnage afterwards.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Peaceful if wrongly guided can quickly turn ugly, and that's exactly what happened. Leading in a wrong headed way is a very destructive thing, and sadly on many occasions we have unqualified dipsticks put into position's of power gaslighting and wrongly leading thus causing tragic consequences to occur while they run and hide behind the carnage afterwards.


That's true. The police are supposed to arrest or shoot arsonists, looters and vandals.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> That's true. The police are supposed to arrest or shoot arsonists, looters and vandals.


Not supposed to shoot anyone, but arrest yes, and then make the time fit the crime. The break down of our law enforcement due to political lie's and innuendo has caused an horrific wave that is engulfing everything in it's path. The biggest losers has been the black communities where predator's are allowed to freely abuse the community without consequences, and this happened after the law enforcement came under blanket fire, and blanket accusations of racism by the confused people that were told lies about those officers who most are there to protect them.


----------



## surada (Mar 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Not supposed to shoot anyone, but arrest yes, and then make the time fit the crime. The break down of our law enforcement due to political lie's and innuendo has caused an horrific wave that is engulfing everything in it's path. The biggest losers has been the black communities where predator's are allowed to freely abuse the community without consequences, and this happened after the law enforcement came under blanket fire, and blanket accusations of racism by the confused people that were told lies about those officers who most are there to protect them.


Remember the taskforce for 21st century policing? It's goal was to restore respect for and confidence in US law enforcement. Trump ditched it in favor of more aggressive physical enforcement.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 12, 2022)

The United States has banned oil supplies from totalitarian Russia in order to buy more of it in free and democratic Saudi Arabia.

Biden said that the reason for the record inflation in the United States for 40 years is sanctions against Russia.
How cynical of Russia!
Clearly, it is necessary to impose sanctions against Russia for the fact that sanctions against Russia have led to inflation in the United States.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 12, 2022)

Creditors from unfriendly countries will be paid money in rubles, crediting them to the lender's account in a Russian bank.
It will be possible to convert funds into foreign currency later - when the West unfreezes Russian gold and foreign exchange reserves.

The decree was signed by Putin.


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 12, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Moron. Read and learn
> 
> *The 10 largest oil producers and share of total world oil production in 2020*
> 
> ...


To have accurate info, we need to look at 2022 output measures not 2020 data. The quantity is different as well as a finer toothed comb approach in ranking the top 10 oil producing corporations presented by the second source below.
Here are two 2022 valid comparisons readers might find informative.









						Top 10 oil producing countries of the world
					

The world's largest oil-producing countries play an important role on the global stage as gatekeepers of a commodity that has driven industrialization and has a consistent high level of global demand.




					www.thetechoutlook.com
				












						Top 10 Largest Oil Companies by Production Rate 2022 Current Update
					

Oil is basically one of the world’s major sources of energy. Making the largest oil companies by production double over the years.




					www.currentschoolnews.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> To have accurate info, we need to look at 2022 output measures not 2020 data. The quantity is different as well as a finer toothed comb approach in ranking the top 10 oil producing corporations presented by the second source below.
> Here are two 2022 valid comparisons readers might find informative.
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with such straight up comparisons is that they are novelties. Some countries have a basically nationalized oil industry, and some do not.

E.G., the "United States" produces 0 barrels of oil per day. Private companies who own land rights, mineral leases, and oil pumps produce 15MM barrels per day on Us soil and sell them to the highest bidder on the global market.

So we still compete with foreign countries for every barrel. There isn't much "hometeam discount", because private companies are not compelled to sell at a discount.


----------



## KoolKolt (Mar 12, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


And why shouldn’t we? His weakness led to this whole Russian-Ukraine debacle which led to higher gas prices.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 12, 2022)

A good, common sense guide for people:

Why do you think the US President has to appeal to foreign conglomerates to produce more oil?

Why not just ask the companies producing in the US to do it? How about an emergency powers EO that forces them to do so?

When you discover why that is not just nearly impossible but also a nearly worthless idea (when it comes to global supply and global prices), you will start to get a better sense of where our privately sourced oil and oil companies actually stand in the global market.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> To have accurate info, we need to look at 2022 output measures not 2020 data. The quantity is different as well as a finer toothed comb approach in ranking the top 10 oil producing corporations presented by the second source below.
> Here are two 2022 valid comparisons readers might find informative.
> 
> 
> ...


Were your links supposed to dispute my point that the US is the largest oil-producing country? If so, you are not doing a good job.

Your first link backs up my point and the second link is about the largest oil *companies. *See the difference?

Thanks for playing.**


----------



## ClaireH (Mar 12, 2022)

Magnus said:


> Were your links supposed to dispute my point that the US is the largest oil-producing country? If so, you are not doing a good job.
> 
> Your first link backs up my point and the second link is about the largest oil *companies. *See the difference?
> 
> Thanks for playing.**


There is no personal offense when another poster updates posted information. Surely you know that 2 year old data in 2022 is, in fact, outdated. I provided two current sources because they were needed, nothing personal. I thank posters when they give a better source. Different mindsets.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 12, 2022)

ClaireH said:


> There is no personal offense when another poster updates posted information. Surely you know that 2 year old data in 2022 is, in fact, outdated. I provided two current sources because they were needed, nothing personal. I thank posters when they give a better source. Different mindsets.


Ok, my bad. I thought you were disputing my point.


----------



## Delldude (Mar 12, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> I saw a poster laughing at this post, but I don't think that it will get near those amounts before people realize that they've been had or screwed big time. Sad thing is that most patriot's are peaceful citizen's, and that's the problem, they know it.



This is all rolling to the midterms.....dems are freaking out. Notice Biden blaming Putin for his oil price and economy failings?

Yes Joe, America is that stupid.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 12, 2022)

surada said:


> Where did you get 8.5 million barrels from? The highest I've seen is 3-5 million bpd.








						Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					

U.S. crude oil imports sources including OPEC and Persian Gulf, and top five source countries of U.S. oil imports and destinations of U.S. crude oil exports.




					www.eia.gov


----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2022)

Joe Biden, speaking to fellow party members, accused Vladimir Putin of rising fuel prices. Also, Russia, according to him, is to blame for record inflation in the United States.

The failed economic policy of the Democrats leads to the fact that the party will lose its majority in the midterm congressional elections. But Biden is in no hurry to admit the mistakes of his administration, the head of the White House blames the rise in inflation and the increase in the cost of fuel on Vladimir Putin.

"Make no mistake, inflation is largely Putin's fault. We have nothing to do with it," Biden defended himself at the Democratic Party conference in Philadelphia.

The growth in the cost of consumer goods in the United States last year alone amounted to 7.9% and prices continue to increase. The American Automobile Association is also sounding the alarm, the average price of gasoline at gas stations is $4.33 per gallon. This is a record in the entire history of observations.

Not only the rating of Democrats is falling, but also Biden's himself, and therefore he needs a "scapegoat" to push all economic failures on him. But American citizens remember that it was the president who stopped the construction of the US-Canadian Keystone XL pipeline, and then banned the export of Russian oil.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Joe Biden, speaking to fellow party members, accused Vladimir Putin of rising fuel prices. Also, Russia, according to him, is to blame for record inflation in the United States.
> 
> The failed economic policy of the Democrats leads to the fact that the party will lose its majority in the midterm congressional elections. But Biden is in no hurry to admit the mistakes of his administration, the head of the White House blames the rise in inflation and the increase in the cost of fuel on Vladimir Putin.
> 
> ...


Blaming Russia per Biden and his gang doesn't Surprise me at all, because they've been doing it since Trump got elected, and they think that Russia has been an easy escape goat for their bull crap. Trust, except without the ability to verify has been their propaganda tool used the most on the poor beat down working class American's.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringo said:


> Also, Russia, according to him, is to blame for record inflation in the United States.


Liar.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar.


Explain.. Start when it was $1.85 per gallon giving the time and date, and then bring it forward.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Liar.


The export of russian oil to the United States is about 3% of the total volume. So, the rise in gasoline prices by 2-3 times is of course the result of stopping oil exports from Russia. Yeah. Idiots will believe it. Idiots believe that there are 57 genders, and they will even more believe in the reasons for the rise in oil prices as the fault of Russia.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringo said:


>


Uh needs interpretation please.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Uh needs interpretation please.


He speaks in english...


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Ringo said:


> He speaks in english...


Oh... lol.. Gotta watch it huh ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Explain.. Start when it was $1.85 per gallon giving the time and date, and then bring it forward.


Explain my cmment?

Okay.

Biden did not blame our inflation all on Putn.

Well that was easy.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Explain my cmment?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


That goal post moved fast.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> That goal post moved fast.


Hmm, I think you confused yourself. Better reread, try again.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, I think you confused yourself. Better reread, try again.


Biden looked right into the camera and said that the higher gas prices are caused by Russia.. It doesn't get any clearer than that. Now your saying he didn't blame it all on Russia ? Tell him to quit commenting then, because he can't remember what he says from one point to another. Tell lie's, and then use lie's to cover them up seems to be his problem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Biden looked right into the camera and said that the higher gas prices are caused by Russia.


Because they are, in part. They have disrupted the global markets.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they are, in part. They have disrupted the global markets.


Can't go back to the Presidential debates eh ? Biden attacked oil in this country from day one, otherwise attempting to show the world that we will be the first to sacrifice ourselves on the alter of green energy. Well other nation's aren't as crazy as we are around the world, and they realize that missiles and such aren't powered by electric motors or batteries.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 13, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Can't go back to the Presidential debates eh ? Biden attacked oil in this country from day one, otherwise attempting to show the world that we will be the first to sacrifice ourselves on the alter of green energy. Well other nation's aren't as crazy as we are around the world, and they realize that missiles and such aren't powered by electric motors or batteries.


So? If you think Biden taking about getting off of oil is why gas prices are up, then you expose yourself as a simpleton.

All other modern, first worldnations are saying the same things and making the same efforts. So that talking point is also horseshit..


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 13, 2022)

He'll blame Putin when he mandates gasoline ratio books into your glove box.

Try, took, when you carry your radio book into the grocery store.

Bend over and grease up ---- Xidenomics is coming to getcha!


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 13, 2022)

HenryBHough said:


> He'll blame Putin when he mandates gasoline ratio books into your glove box.
> 
> Try, took, when you carry your radio book into the grocery store.
> 
> Bend over and grease up ---- Xidenomics is coming to getcha!


You ain't lying, they constantly use rhetoric that says exactly what is being learned about it all. Out of their mouths comes every warning about their plans for this nation ........... Talk about losing our freedom's wow.... Then they'll come after every bit of anyone's disposable incomes. This nation knew it was coming, but the one's (rhino's) who claimed to be against it, therefore lied and went along to get along. Pathetic.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2022)

In other news, India is considering Russian offer to sell oil and other commodities at discounted price. 

They're already working on Rupee-Ruble trade settlement mechanism for Russian oil commodities. 

Russian banks have already switched to the Chinese card paying system UnionPay, so banking sanctions are not effecting them as we thought it would. Beside UnionPay, China already had their alternate paying systems like AliPay, WeChat, and tens of others, that integrates in their "social credit system", that is completely "sanctions proof" and outside of the reach from the West. They built it from the ground up back in 90's, and Russia started building theirs after sanctions were imposed in 2014 over Crimea crisis. 

The way we have thrown our economic might on these two countries, and some others, has lead them to basically say, "hey we cant lean on the West, lets build our own system that is sanctions proof". The more we were using sanctions against them, the more we were creating incentives for them to protect themselves by having alternative monetary structure ready to go.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 14, 2022)

It's because of pandemic, and Russia! 


During the first year of pandemic, under Trump, inflation was stable, and gas prices as well. So what has changed?


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 20, 2022)

Saudis and most of Middle East are discussing using Chinese yuan for oil trades. 

Thank you Joe!


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 23, 2022)

Russia state owned Sberbank is replacing VISA and MasterCard with new card system MIR, in partnership with Chinese UnionPay.

The decision to push almost 3 billion people (China, India and Russia) to trade with each other in currencies other than the dollar is one of the most short-sighted and self destructive policies in US history. If any of you believe Biden is doing any thinking or decision making, you are wrong. These stupid decisions are, without question, the result of the ruling class globalists who, now that they have essentially total power, cannot figure out how to handle that percentage of the population who will never bow down to them. You would've thought that "God's chosen" should have seen this scenario, the one that, you know, basic actuarial sciences have known for decades as fact, coming, but alas, hubris before the fall, yada yada. 

At the same time, look how "shocked" EU was to learn that Russia is about halting exports and demanding payment in there currency. As if this wasn't what they had planned all along. As much I remember, CIPS was launched in 2015. The SPFS was announced in 2014 and launched in 2015. Timing with Maidan is just a "coincidence". Now Russia is demanding payment for gas in Rubles. They are going to have to use SPFS to pay.


----------



## beagle9 (Mar 26, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> Russia state owned Sberbank is replacing VISA and MasterCard with new card system MIR, in partnership with Chinese UnionPay.
> 
> The decision to push almost 3 billion people (China, India and Russia) to trade with each other in currencies other than the dollar is one of the most short-sighted and self destructive policies in US history. If any of you believe Biden is doing any thinking or decision making, you are wrong. These stupid decisions are, without question, the result of the ruling class globalists who, now that they have essentially total power, cannot figure out how to handle that percentage of the population who will never bow down to them. You would've thought that "God's chosen" should have seen this scenario, the one that, you know, basic actuarial sciences have known for decades as fact, coming, but alas, hubris before the fall, yada yada.
> 
> At the same time, look how "shocked" EU was to learn that Russia is about halting exports and demanding payment in there currency. As if this wasn't what they had planned all along. As much I remember, CIPS was launched in 2015. The SPFS was announced in 2014 and launched in 2015. Timing with Maidan is just a "coincidence". Now Russia is demanding payment for gas in Rubles. They are going to have to use SPFS to pay.


Your word's that suggest "God's chosen should have seen this coming" is a showing that you see yourself as being separate from God and his people. That's not a good thing, but here you are operating in this way by evidence in your word's being spoken. Not sure why you separate yourself, but ohh well it is what it is.


----------



## Ame®icano (Mar 29, 2022)

As it turned out, Russia requested that all countries hostile to Russia and that imposed sanctions Russia to pay their gas bills in rubles.

EU rejects Moscow’s ruble-for-gas demand​
G7 EU members rejected that proposal, and Kremlin response is that Russia will not supply natural gas to the European market for free, as euros and dollars will not be accepted from March 31. Ruble gains on currency exchange.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Mar 29, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Now when this happens, watch the republicans blame biden for higher gas prices


They will probably point out that Trump wanted the US to be energy self reliant. It would seem Biden is now following what Trump wanted. It would appear Biden is just Trump's lacky.


----------



## Ringo (Mar 30, 2022)

Washington and Moscow Vie for the Stupid Prize |
					






					www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## protectionist (May 15, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/


YES INDEED - the TRUTH will always be out there >>>


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/


Correct, no matter how much spin they put on it they can't get away from that fact.


----------



## Death Angel (May 15, 2022)

Stann said:


> Correct, no matter how much spin they put on it they can't get away from that fact.


The fact that out of over 100,000 PROTESTERS, a few hundred agitators got carried away?  That they were actually ENCOURAGED AND LED INTO THE BUILDING?


----------



## surada (May 15, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> The fact that out of over 100,000 PROTESTERS, a few hundred agitators got carried away?  Tha5 they were actually ENCOURAGED AND LED INTO THE BUILDING?


The shooter in  Buffalo also wanted to take back the country.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 15, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> Well, like it or not, the one in the driver's seat gets the blame. That's how politics works...


The buck stops here, right at Putin and Trump - the world according to Joe Biden


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 15, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> The fact that out of over 100,000 PROTESTERS, a few hundred *agitators* got carried away?  That they were actually ENCOURAGED AND LED INTO THE BUILDING?


Sorry, but you spelled "provocateurs" wrong.


----------



## Death Angel (May 15, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Sorry, but you spelled "provocateurs" wrong.


You are correct. The leftists will never address this


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 15, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> You are correct. The leftists will never address this


If it wasn't for perversion, lying, cheating and killing babies, they'd have no virtues at all.


----------



## Ringo (May 15, 2022)

surada said:


> The shooter in  Buffalo also wanted to take back the country.


In the American segment of the Internet, they suddenly noticed the connections of the ideology of the Nazi shooter with the ideology of the Nazis "Azov". The irony lies in the fact that until recently, the Buffalo News published an article "Azov" denies his involvement with neo-nazis." That is, they tried to explain to their readers that the "Azovites" are not nazis at all. And now the character, who killed the residents of Buffalo and wore the same symbol as the Azov nazis is called a neo-Nazi and a racist...

However, this situation is not for the first time.

When ISIS Islamists killed people in Europe or the United States, they were called terrorists. When they cut the heads of syrian soldiers, they were called "freedom fighters."

It's the same story with the nazis - when the nazis kill people in the USA, Europe or New Zealand - they are nazis, racists and white supremacists. When they kill people in Ukraine, they are "fighters for the Freedom of Europe." The pattern is the same, the consequences are the same. If you look into the brown nazi for too long, the nazi abyss starts looking at you. And not only to watch...


----------



## Stann (May 15, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> The fact that out of over 100,000 PROTESTERS, a few hundred agitators got carried away?  That they were actually ENCOURAGED AND LED INTO THE BUILDING?


Answer one question. What was Roger Stone doing on the Capitol grounds having a conversation with Militia leaders. This infamous character, whose prison sentence was recently pardoned by trump, was obviously trump's front man, coordinating the attack. Remember the head of the oath keepers has already confessed to sedition.


----------



## JimH52 (May 15, 2022)

protectionist said:


> YES INDEED - the TRUTH will always be out there >>>
> 
> View attachment 644752


You are comparing apples and oranges.  There will always be protests that turn to riots.  But only once in modern times has there been an attack on our democracy...and that was January 6th.  And the POS that instigated it is still flying around the country trying to get his cult to repeat the insurrection attempt.  *GROW A FRIGIN BRAIN!*


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 15, 2022)

Ame®icano said:


> In other news, India is considering Russian offer to sell oil and other commodities at discounted price.
> 
> They're already working on Rupee-Ruble trade settlement mechanism for Russian oil commodities.
> 
> ...


Everyone looks at the front door hoping you dont look at the back door.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 15, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges.  There will always be protests that turn to riots.  But only once in modern times has there been an attack on our democracy...and that was January 6th.  And the POS that instigated it is still flying around the country trying to get his cult to repeat the insurrection attempt.  *GROW A FRIGIN BRAIN!*


And don't forget abut that wicked ten foot tall hangman............................... er................................woman................................um..................................Are there any biologists here today?  How many people did she hang in her efforts to attack democracy?
















You have zero credibility and negative zero intelligence and you are going to hurt come November, and we will enjoy it.


----------



## protectionist (May 17, 2022)

Death Angel said:


> The fact that out of over 100,000 PROTESTERS, a few hundred agitators got carried away?  That they were actually ENCOURAGED AND LED INTO THE BUILDING?


Here's the Democrat-controlled Capitol Police ushering them in (0:22-0:27 on the time bar)


----------



## protectionist (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges.  There will always be protests that turn to riots.  But only once in modern times has there been an attack on our democracy...and that was January 6th.  And the POS that instigated it is still flying around the country trying to get his cult to repeat the insurrection attempt.  *GROW A FRIGIN BRAIN!*


You do know that BIDEN is who instigated it, right ?  And his lackeys were there in the crowd directing it.  FBI and capitol police in on it as well (see Post # 342 video)

And the attack on our democracy was also set up by Biden.  He knew he did not have to campaign, but could sit in his basement, and just let his nationwide fraud machine take over, as it did.  And  give us a break with the ludicrous "insurrection" word.  In all the charges against hundreds of protesters, it wasn't mentioned once, but is just a propaganda word invented by the leftist media, of which you are classicly DUPED.









						BREAKING REPORT: Former FBI Agent on the Ground at US Capitol Says at Least One Bus Load of Antifa Thugs Infiltrated Trump Demonstration
					

According to a former FBI agent on the ground at the US Capitol, at least one bus load of Antifa goons infiltrated the Trump rally as part of a false flag operation. Chaos erupted at the US Capitol building on Wednesday after Vice President Mike Pence announced he would not block Biden’s...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						20 Individuals at the Capitol on January 6th Connected to Antifa or Far Left Groups
					

20 Individuals at the Capitol on January 6th Connected to Antifa or Far Left Groups. By Jim Hoft. Recently The Gateway Pundit put together a list of 20 individuals who were at the Capitol on Januar…




					wentworthreport.com
				












						Yes, Antifa and Provocateurs Were Part of the Capitol Storm January 6th - See Proof | Right Wire Report
					

D.C. mayor calls for a Congressional inquiry into security failures. Often these investigations are politically tainted. This will most likely be no different.




					rightwirereport.com
				












						My mistake, Antifa, not “patriots” stormed the Capitol on January 6…
					






					www.ignatius-piazza-front-sight.com


----------



## Stann (May 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Here's the Democrat-controlled Capitol Police ushering them in (0:22-0:27 on the time bar)


Yeah they're willingly did this. Right, they were destroying the Capitol building. You are out of your f****** mind.


----------



## Ringo (May 17, 2022)

Stann said:


> Yeah they're willingly did this. Right, they were destroying the Capitol building. You are out of your f****** mind.


If they had to, they would destroy half the country, in order to preserve power in the remaining half.


----------



## Stann (May 17, 2022)

Ringo said:


> If they had to, they would destroy half the country, in order to preserve power in the remaining half.


Like I said, they're insane far right wing nuts. They wouldn't have gotten far and they would all be facing the death penalty see if it got much worse.


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2022)

Potatohead is banning American oil so the stupid sonofabitch might as well ban foreign oil.


----------



## Death Angel (May 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Here's the Democrat-controlled Capitol Police ushering them in (0:22-0:27 on the time bar)


Funny how almost everyone pretends none of this ever happened.


----------



## Stann (May 17, 2022)

Flash said:


> Potatohead is banning American oil so the stupid sonofabitch might as well ban foreign oil.


You're some kind of idiot look at the facts I didn't have to open up more oil than trump did. When trump made his statement we were energy independent we were in the middle of pandemic and everything was shut down of course we were independent nobody was going anywhere or using oil. There was nowhere to go to.


----------



## JimH52 (May 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You do know that BIDEN is who instigated it, right ?  And his lackeys were there in the crowd directing it.  FBI and capitol police in on it as well (see Post # 342 video)
> 
> And the attack on our democracy was also set up by Biden.  He knew he did not have to campaign, but could sit in his basement, and just let his nationwide fraud machine take over, as it did.  And  give us a break with the ludicrous "insurrection" word.  In all the charges against hundreds of protesters, it wasn't mentioned once, but is just a propaganda word invented by the leftist media, of which you are classicly DUPED.
> 
> ...


Do you guys make up these lies while you sleep or do you actually believe what you are saying?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Do you guys make up these lies while you sleep or do you actually believe what you are saying?


Whistle louder.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Biden announces ban on Russian oil imports, other energy products
> 
> 
> He said Americans would deal "another powerful blow to Putin's war machine."
> ...


Remember when Biden told us Putin was afraid of him? 

Lololo. 

81,LOL,LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 17, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You do know that BIDEN is who instigated it, right ?  And his lackeys were there in the crowd directing it.  FBI and capitol police in on it as well (see Post # 342 video)
> 
> And the attack on our democracy was also set up by Biden.  He knew he did not have to campaign, but could sit in his basement, and just let his nationwide fraud machine take over, as it did.  And  give us a break with the ludicrous "insurrection" word.  In all the charges against hundreds of protesters, it wasn't mentioned once, but is just a propaganda word invented by the leftist media, of which you are classicly DUPED.
> 
> ...


J6 Reichstag Fire


----------



## Stann (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Do you guys make up these lies while you sleep or do you actually believe what you are saying?


They are absolutely insane. How ridiculous can you get.


----------



## Delldude (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> We will never forget January 6th, when a sedition attempt, instigated by a twice impeached former president nearly took the country down.  As hard as MAGA tries to rewrite history, the truth will always be out there.  Bill Barr agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/03/04/barr-says-trump-was-responsible-broad-sense-jan-6-riot/





Stann said:


> Correct, no matter how much spin they put on it they can't get away from that fact.



You guys follow the seditious actions to conservative SCOTUS Justices?


----------



## Stann (May 17, 2022)

Delldude said:


> You guys follow the seditious actions to conservative SCOTUS Justices?


I know we have three supreme Court justices that lied about their position on Roe versus Wade during their hearings. That makes them guilty of perjury and unworthy to be on the Supreme Court. I don't know why they haven't been removed from office yet.


----------



## Delldude (May 17, 2022)

Stann said:


> I know we have three supreme Court justices that lied about their position on Roe versus Wade during their hearings. That makes them guilty of perjury and unworthy to be on the Supreme Court. I don't know why they haven't been removed from office yet.



You can dance around that all day long, when R v W was dealt with in a current case before SCOTUS, precedents can and do change.....not the first time either. Application of the 10th amendment is what is at work here.
RBG had trepidations over R v W too.


----------



## protectionist (May 17, 2022)

Stann said:


> Yeah they're willingly did this. Right, they were destroying the Capitol building. You are out of your f****** mind.


Maybe YOU are out of YOUR f****** mind.  Where did I say anybody was destroying anything ?  Go back to sleep.


----------



## protectionist (May 17, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> Do you guys make up these lies while you sleep or do you actually believe what you are saying?


I provided proof (5 links) and you provided hot air.  Might have been useful if it were winter.
Leftist activists infiltrated the Capitol Hill protests on January 6th disguised as conservative reporters, with those activists allegedly giving tips to the FBI as to how to infiltrate Trump rallies.​The astounding report, from the independent journalist known as L, detailed the presence of leftist activists and so-called actors* Water Masterson and Peter Scattini,* during the Capitol Hill protests on January 6th. Masterson and Scattini, both “TikTok comedians,” attended the protests disguised as supporters of President Trump, with Masterson posing as a reporter for OANN and Fox News.

 L revealed that there is a far greater number of loosely affiliated “creators” who collaborate with each other and infiltrate Trump rallies. L said that when she was investigating Masterson and Scattini, she noticed that there is a _“lot of overlap between these leftist actors and activists that do this. This circle keeps getting bigger.”_ L argued that the activists are _“working to poison the well against conservatives” _by painting a distorted picture of the representatives of these rallies.

National File can reveal another activist within this loose network, known as *Crackhead Barney,* was also in attendance at the Capitol Hill protests. In an interview reposted to their Twitter, she can be seen interviewing Jake Angeli, also known as the Q Shaman. L noted that Crackhead Barney spends much of her time filming protests in NYC and DC.









						BOMBSHELL: Leftists Infiltrated 1/6 Protests Disguised As Pro-Trump Reporters While Working With Democrat News Outlets
					

A bombshell report has confirmed that leftist activists infiltrated the Capitol Hill protests on January 6th disguised as conservative reporters




					nationalfile.com
				




This _"Some Bitch Told Me" _is the most thorough and deepest report issued on the Jan 6 ploy, disguised and portrayed to be a Trump riot. Another testament to the ongoing reality that leftists will say and do anything.









						Leftist Actors Disguised Themselves & Pretended to Work For Conservative News Outlets During January 6th Protests; Told FBI How to Infiltrate Trump Rallies - Some Bitch Told Me
					

More information keeps rolling out relating to the January 6th protest in DC, and the narrative (as always) keeps falling apart.




					somebitchtoldme.com


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (May 17, 2022)

Stann said:


> Yeah they're willingly did this. Right,* they were destroying the Capitol building*. You are out of your f****** mind.


With killer selfie sticks!  Oh, the horror!


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## protectionist (May 17, 2022)

Thought I was finished with exposing the Leftist agent provocateurs who ran and directed the Jan 6 charade ?  Not hardly.  They were prolific.

It appears that some key players in the organization and execution of the January 6 terrorist “Insurrection” may have been Deep-State operatives, working for the FBI or various other US intelligence agencies that day. Among these men were *Stewart Rhodes*_,_ who founded the patriot group Oath Keepers, and* Ray Epps*, president of the Arizona chapter.

Here's some more background information especially for information-deprived victims of leftist OMISSION media, who walk around never knowing how much they don't know.

Far Left Activists Infiltrated Jan. 6 Protests Dressed as Conservatives with OAN Microphone – Breached Capitol Grounds, Gave FBI Tips on How to Infiltrate Trump Rallies (VIDEO) - Survive the News

IT WAS A SETUP! FBI Admits Jan. 6 Was Deep State Operation – They Were Running At Least One Operative in the Crowd at the US Capitol (VIDEO) - Survive the News

It Wasn’t Just the FBI – The Capitol Police Also Had at Least 3 Operatives Planted Inside the Jan. 6 Trump Protests - Survive the News


----------



## Samofvt (May 18, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You are comparing apples and oranges.  There will always be protests that turn to riots.  But only once in modern times has there been an attack on our democracy...and that was January 6th.  [snip]


You have your date wrong: the attack on our democracy occurred in November of 2020.

January 6th was the day many people came together to attempt to petition the legislators to address the grievances.


----------



## JimH52 (May 18, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> You have your date wrong: the attack on our democracy occurred in November of 2020.
> 
> January 6th was the day many people came together to attempt to petition the legislators to address the grievances.


You are full of sh*t.  trump and his "not ready for prime time" legal team had over 60 chances to prove his Big Lie of "massive voter fraud."  They failed over and over, even with trump appointed judges.  trump is a cancer on this country and you are a Liar.

Have a Nice Day!


----------



## Samofvt (May 24, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> You are full of sh*t.  trump and his "not ready for prime time" legal team had over 60 chances to prove his Big Lie of "massive voter fraud."  They failed over and over, even with trump appointed judges.  trump is a cancer on this country and you are a Liar.



Mass mailing of ballots were used for the first time in virtually all states.  It has been proven beyond any shadow of a doubt that a significant number of those ballots were sent to invalid addresses (people had moved, died, or didn't exist to begin with).  I didn't get any personally, but I have talked to people who received those and seen countless pictures of others.  This is a fact.
If ballot drop boxes are a good idea, don't you think we would have started using them for elections 100 or 200 years ago?  It's clear the technology to make such boxes was available since the 1700's.  The fact is that our forefathers were not as stupid and gullible as many seem to be today.  Ballot drop boxes were widely used for the first time in the 2020 election.  
In at least 4 states, Electronic evidence in the form of cell phone tracking data and combined with security video demonstrates that there were "ballot traffickers" who went to multiple drop boxes and deposited in each multiple ballots.
Several people have admitted to harvesting ballots illegally from senior citizens homes and other locations.
A security video in one precinct clearly shows a ranking election supervisor pulling a suitcase of ballots from an illegitimate location, opening it, and having a worker run the ballots.  The incident happened at a time when the location told everyone else to go home because they were done counting for the day and would resume the next day No poll observers were present.  The election officer tried to discredit the video, the media went along with his excuse and stopped reporting on it, however the evidence remains suspicious at best.  This same scenario could easily have played out in dozens of locations, although this one was caught on video.
In one location where a good forensic audit was conducted, it was proven to my satisfaction that some tabulation machines in that location were connected to the internet, despite CLEAR rules against allowing any sort of internet connection during an election.  Furthermore, it was proven to me beyond any shadow of doubt that unidentified operators of the machines used techniques to hide system and network activity during the November election timeframe from showing in the system logs.  The election officials, to this day, have refused to turn over other equipment which could have been used to vindicate themselves.
The same forensic audit revealed 1) a complete lack of chain of custody documentation for the paper ballots between the election and the forensic audit 2) evidence of electronic tampering of images of envelopes 3) 10's of thousands of duplicate (even triplicate) votes cast by the same person 4) missing adequate signatures on thousands of envelopes

There are many, many other concerns in many states I have not listed here.  We haven't even bothered to look at election apparatus in states where Biden was "expected" to win.

Several dozen brave state and federal officials have called for full forensic audits in other locations.  Based on the evidence I've seen from sources I consider trustworthy, I'm convinced the results of the 2020 election are *extremely* questionable to the point of disbelief.

But that's ok, go ahead with your "Big Lie" theory promoted by big tech media who's own big lies keep digging them a deeper pit of discreditation every day.


----------



## JimH52 (May 25, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> Mass mailing of ballots were used for the first time in virtually all states.  It has been proven beyond any shadow of a doubt that a significant number of those ballots were sent to invalid addresses (people had moved, died, or didn't exist to begin with).  I didn't get any personally, but I have talked to people who received those and seen countless pictures of others.  This is a fact.
> If ballot drop boxes are a good idea, don't you think we would have started using them for elections 100 or 200 years ago?  It's clear the technology to make such boxes was available since the 1700's.  The fact is that our forefathers were not as stupid and gullible as many seem to be today.  Ballot drop boxes were widely used for the first time in the 2020 election.
> In at least 4 states, Electronic evidence in the form of cell phone tracking data and combined with security video demonstrates that there were "ballot traffickers" who went to multiple drop boxes and deposited in each multiple ballots.
> Several people have admitted to harvesting ballots illegally from senior citizens homes and other locations.
> ...


This is a country of rules and laws.  It is not a country of conjecture and conspiracy theories.  trump lost...get over it.  Never in the history of the United States has a losing presidential candidate after over a year is still maintaining he won and was cheated.  This is the most anti-democratic display that this country has ever seen.


----------



## Samofvt (May 25, 2022)

JimH52 said:


> This is a country of rules and laws.  It is not a country of conjecture and conspiracy theories.


No conspiracy theories except the "Big Lie" theory promoted by the mainstream media.  The irregularities are well researched and documented.


JimH52 said:


> trump lost...get over it.
> Never in the history of the United States has a losing presidential candidate after over a year is still maintaining he won and was cheated.  This is the most anti-democratic display that this country has ever seen.


There is nothing "Anti-Democratic" about the concerns raised by multiple in-depth forensic audits.  "Anti-Democratic" would be ignoring the problems with the systems that were put in place without due process and debate.


----------

